# The Doxa 600T



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

So Doxa released the 600T in steel and in all colors. What o you guys think? I love the Divingstar with the black insert, I'm totally gonna get one! Nicely priced to (and sorry for the €, I'm located in Europe).


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

I love it! 
I’m getting (at least) one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

I can’t decide if I like the professional or the diving star more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

Def going to get one to try out. Leaning towards Sharkhunter or Divingstar. Just worried about the thickness - Doxas usually wear smaller but people’s pics of the LE showed it has an odd case shape.


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Too angular. No gut reaction, just..hmmmm. A pass from me.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

sh3l8y said:


> Def going to get one to try out. Leaning towards Sharkhunter or Divingstar. Just worried about the thickness - Doxas usually wear smaller but people’s pics of the LE showed it has an odd case shape.


I think this case works better on a bracelet than the strap that the LE came on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

sh3l8y said:


> Def going to get one to try out. Leaning towards Sharkhunter or Divingstar. Just worried about the thickness - Doxas usually wear smaller but people’s pics of the LE showed it has an odd case shape.


Thickness was given as 14.15mm elesewhere.

Two thumbs up from me, too. Very fair offer and a genuine effort from Doxa on the color-matched design of the bezels 

Might be getting one in a summer color despite the sharktooth indices.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

MadsNilsson said:


> I think this case works better on a bracelet than the strap that the LE came on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know that this is a rendered picture and the real world tolerances are not this good but the bracelet is really nicely integrated too.


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

Color-matched fishes on the crowns this time around?


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

paysdoufs said:


> Color-matched fishes on the crowns this time around?


YES! Orange details (Professional, Sharkhunter, Searambler and Caribbean) has orange crown, Divingstar has yellow and Aquamarine has aquamarine. It's nice that Doxa listened to the critique.


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

(Doublon cause server trouble)


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

MaBr said:


> It's nice that Doxa listened to the critique.


That also seems to include more lume on the hands (although that might simply be due to the predecessor's design)…


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

paysdoufs said:


> That also seems to include more lume on the hands (although that might simply be due to the predecessor's design)…


Yeah, it'll be really interesting to see if the lume holds up but it looks plenty enough. It also seems like they went for the clasp from the 300 instead of the chunky one from the 300T. Totally right call in my opinion.


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

Nice ones from Doxa.
The 600 shape is not my cup of tea but those models have a nice vintage smell. It seems to have bezel inserts, just like the ones from Aubry era. I like the SH with black bezel and the Carib with grey bezel. Price is very fair.
Congrats Doxa


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

This one would be my pick of the litter (plus a black third-party isofrane):


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Wow!

Less a fan of the shark tooth dial than the other 600 Dial (though I can see the point in differentiating it from the 300 style dial) but must say a good effort from Doxa and the black bezel is a surprise - but looks good. Divingstar and Sharkhunter the pick for me although the contrasting colours on the Searambler black bezel look spectacular, but I'll wait til I see some wrist pics I think (bearing in mind my skinny wrist). The bracelet - historic, though a bit of a boring design - certainly lifts the watch. Price is good and fills in a bit of that space above the 200 - any word on the movement? Available now?

All in all gotta give Doxa a pat on the back for this one, even if the case shape isn't for you.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Divingstar with steel bezel ordered


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

8505davids said:


> I'll wait til I see some wrist pics I think (bearing in mind my skinny wrist).


Not that that helps a lot, but plenty of wristshots alread available on:

Monochrome / Fratello / Watchonista / Time & Tide / ABTW / DiveIntoWatches …


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

MaBr said:


> I know that this is a rendered picture and the real world tolerances are not this good but the bracelet is really nicely integrated too.
> View attachment 16268475


Looking at the hands-on video from Monochrome, it’s not _that_ far off from this render. It’s quite good.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

NeurosciGuy15 said:


> Looking at the hands-on video from Monochrome, it’s not _that_ far off from this render. It’s quite good.


Wow, yeah! That's a really good fit and finish to say the least. From the video:


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

paysdoufs said:


> Not that that helps a lot, but plenty of wristshots alread available on:
> 
> Monochrome / Fratello / Watchonista / Time & Tide / ABTW / DiveIntoWatches …


More the side on view I'd like to see - from the video the bracelet version seems to sit better than the rubber though its hard to really tell. The Sharkhunter does look good with the silver bezel and bracelet and that Searambler black bezel with the contrasting colour is great too..bracelet doesn't look like it fully articulates around those male endlinks and the case though which may be a 300T-type issue for those with smaller wrists.

The C-Graph even makes a brief appearance in that video ...and looks huge!


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Not bad. I dig it but a movement with a 38hr power reserve. Feels so pedestrian in today's market.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

The only letdown for me (have to complain about something right?) is that the steel bezel insert is blasted and not the bifinish polished/brushed like the other SUBs. I'm debating steel/ceramic but this makes me lean pretty hard towards the ceramic.


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

These look really nice, not really my cup of tea and probably too large for my personal taste but cool to see the brand's plan/ strategy playout.


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

I've said it before, and I'll say it again, the aubrey era cases have grown on me over the years, and I'm so happy to see them bring it back! Once I get the money, I'll be ordering the searambler. I'm also very happy that they are actually reasonably priced! Kudos to Doxa!

Also, I know some aren't a fan of the diamond markers, but I love it! It really is so unique to the Doxa history and just funky enough to totally work!


----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

I like the color schemes, but that angular case is a no go for me. Reminds me of a Seiko Samurai.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## misterkevlar (Jan 28, 2020)

Just seen this on instagram - wow they all look good, think I will be guying one of these next year...dont tell the wife...


----------



## tylerad1 (Feb 1, 2009)

A little disappointing to see a black minute hand on the Rambler, as opposed to orange....not sure if the black is more true to the original or not


----------



## antiscout (Jan 6, 2010)

paysdoufs said:


> This one would be my pick of the litter (plus a black third-party isofrane):
> View attachment 16268544


the bracelet looks integrated- I don’t think you could fit an isofrane. As someone who changes straps frequently, that would be a deal breaker to me. Hopefully it’s just a weird rendering.

edit- the above posted video looks corrected, bracelet looks independent-


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

I liked the blue limited edition in titanium but I'm unimpressed with those. They look busy and cheap.


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

tylerad1 said:


> A little disappointing to see a black minute hand on the Rambler, as opposed to orange....not sure if the black is more true to the original or not


Seems to be what the original had -

__
http://instagr.am/p/BRt4uTEhdKD/


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

tylerad1 said:


> A little disappointing to see a black minute hand on the Rambler, as opposed to orange....not sure if the black is more true to the original or not


Historically speaking, the one-color handsets seem to be more in line with the originals —>
See page 2 of the thread re. the Time & Tide LE Titanium Sub 600T:








The New SUB 600T


I'm very curious on the price as well. If the Aubry is here to stay, I imagine they'll price it either between the 200 and 300(t), or upwards of the 300(t) to give themselves three tiers of models along the price gradient. Sort of ignoring the carbon here because it's a special version of an...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

antiscout said:


> the bracelet looks integrated- I don’t think you could fit an isofrane. As someone who changes straps frequently, that would be a deal breaker to me. Hopefully it’s just a weird rendering.
> 
> edit- the above posted video looks corrected, bracelet looks independent-


Hard to fathom how they would launch bracelet and rubber strap versions in parallel IF the bracelet WAS integrated


----------



## TOMMYTHUNDERS (Apr 7, 2020)

I love these. Great release, great options, AND cheap.


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

I see a few comments that some folks don't like this case shape/design, etc., but of course, Doxa sells other models, and you buy the one you like. (FWIW, I'm not a fan of the 1500 case design although many people love that watch.)

The 600T strikes me as a great update of a vintage model, complete with the full panoply of Doxa color schemes. The integrated bracelet looks fantastic! 

I do think the different names are a bit odd and possibly confusing. Sure, the "aquamarine" is the 600T with Doxa's extremely popular aquamarine blue dial - my personal favorite. But the silver is a Searambler and the orange is a "Professional"??? Many watch companies use the designation "professional" to indicate a higher-spec version, but in this case, orange.


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

tylerad1 said:


> A little disappointing to see a black minute hand on the Rambler, as opposed to orange....not sure if the black is more true to the original or not


I've never been a fan of orange minute hands on any watch. That's why I've stuck to Pro models in the past. The black minute hand is what made me go for the Rambler. I had a Searambler 1500T with all black hands that I sold a few years ago and regretted it immediately.
Black hands, silver dial, black ceramic bezel...... That's what I've been waiting for. Still waiting for a Sharkhunter with all white hands.
The case looks drastically different from what I've ever worn so that concerns me but I believe it's worth a try considering that I think the watch looks totally balanced and not overpriced...... And I hope they fixed the weak lume I've been complaining about for years.


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm seriously tempted by the Caribbean on bracelet, but I know that I'll never be comfortable with that case height.

For a true return to the 1980's, I'd really like to see a quartz version that shaves off 3mm of height and $300 from the price!


----------



## PolishX (Nov 12, 2007)

For some odd reason the Aqua with black on SS bracelet really catches my eye and I despise aqua 99.9% of the time. I'm so confused with what Im feeling . The blue in the Caribbean isn't the same as the old blues, it looks kinda "meh" I think


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

sirjohnk said:


> For a true return to the 1980's, I'd really like to see a quartz version that shaves off 3mm of height and $300 from the price!


Doxa has carved out a highly successful niche for itself with colorful, quality, automatic divers. I doubt they want to return to the "quartz crisis" of the 1970s and 80s that devastated much of the watch industry.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Really nice job on these and very competitive price. Only things I would have changed would have been to use totally flat endpieces and dump the garish colored Jenny fish for DOXA on the crown. Probably a big ugly Jenny fish on the caseback too. But all on all, well done Doxa. Nice reissue of a historical classic Doxa SUB.


----------



## Verydark (Mar 19, 2006)

Does Doxa still send watches from Switzerland for EU countries? It's a ton of taxes to add to the price if you ask it from Spain for example, i've heard a long time ago they could send watches from Austria to the rest of Europe to avoid that, don't know if that's true at the moment or if it ever was.


----------



## MidnightBeggar (Feb 11, 2018)

Nice. The Pacific blue one was an eye-catcher for sure. Made me consider getting a Doxa. Could def see an orange one as a serious "vacation watch"


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

Nice looking piece, think they really nailed the industrial look with the hard angles.

Caseback seems excessively thick though, seems like it would hurt the wearability.


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

PolishX said:


> For some odd reason the Aqua with black on SS bracelet really catches my eye and I despise aqua 99.9% of the time. I'm so confused with what Im feeling . The blue in the Caribbean isn't the same as the old blues, it looks kinda "meh" I think


The aquamarine is def the best looking of the bunch


----------



## chrisnortonsiroc (Sep 9, 2020)

Aqua, silver bezel, rubber strap..........


----------



## Ot1S (Apr 18, 2018)

Thanks for posting this photo 😊...jjmc87 this tempers my enthusiasm and eases the trigger finger.....
Me think 🤔 the money saved on this one will either go to the 38mm ZRC
Or (more likely also) to the U50 .......Of course I really like this one but it does have a huge but (caseback) and I do prefer a bit thinner back.
..........Plus I have to say it..... the 300 is still the Star of the line up!!😁 
Cheers brothers.


----------



## Rolexplorer (Sep 6, 2018)

MaBr said:


> Wow, yeah! That's a really good fit and finish to say the least. From the video:
> View attachment 16268624


Interesting bezel design.


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

This is fantastic! I have been saving for an omega shom but this could scratch the angular itch a lot cheaper and actually can wear it.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

8505davids said:


> More the side on view I'd like to see - from the video the bracelet version seems to sit better than the rubber though its hard to really tell. The Sharkhunter does look good with the silver bezel and bracelet and that Searambler black bezel with the contrasting colour is great too..bracelet doesn't look like it fully articulates around those male endlinks and the case though which may be a 300T-type issue for those with smaller wrists.
> 
> The C-Graph even makes a brief appearance in that video ...and looks huge!


some screen grabs


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Ordered a Divingstar on bracelet, woot!


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

jjmc87 said:


> Nice looking piece, think they really nailed the industrial look with the hard angles.
> 
> Caseback seems excessively thick though, seems like it would hurt the wearability.


The Seestern copy will be thinner with lumed date wheel and drilled lugs. All for $180. lol


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Verydark said:


> Does Doxa still send watches from Switzerland for EU countries? It's a ton of taxes to add to the price if you ask it from Spain for example, i've heard a long time ago they could send watches from Austria to the rest of Europe to avoid that, don't know if that's true at the moment or if it ever was.


No. Theres is a German subsidiary/website that ships to the EU. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> some screen grabs
> 
> View attachment 16269219
> 
> ...


Yeah I saw those on the video - as I said the watch seems to sit better on the bracelet, though pic 3 shows the issue of lugs sitting up off the wrist discussed when the Ti LE arrived ...would have liked to see a shot of the bracelet version from that angle! Looks like that guy is wearing the watch over his wrist bones....which is one way to make your wrist a bit bigger I guess...

In the renderings of the black bezel the minute track looks white ... but in the video of the Searambler, the only black bezel shown, they aren't white ... wonder if all the black bezels have the same colour scheme or if its only the Searambler with that great colour mix?

Overall I think Doxa have made a great job of the re-issue of this case shape and the dial/bezel combinations ...though it may not suit my wrist.......


----------



## mediasapiens (Jul 18, 2019)

These should come free with a purchase of Kellogg cereal.


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

I am really liking this watch, could be my first Doxa! Can anyone speak to the crown action on these?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

8505davids said:


> Yeah I saw those on the video - as I said the watch seems to sit better on the bracelet, though pic 3 shows the issue of lugs sitting up off the wrist ...would have liked to see a shot of the bracelet version from that angle! Looks like that guy is wearing the watch over his wrist bones....which is one way to make your wrist a bit bigger I guess...
> 
> In the renderings of the black bezel the minute track looks white ... but in the video of the Searambler, the only black bezel shown, they aren't white ... wonder if all the black bezels have the same colour scheme or if its only the Searambler with that great colour mix?


In my opinion (not having actually handled one) the case back is too thick and will cause the watch to sit high on the wrist. Combined with the flat case there is nothing to hide the tallness. This reminds me a lot of the Stowa Prodiver I had years ago. It was a flat and tall 42mm watch that wore more like 44.....and Its caseback looks smaller than the Doxa.

Good luck on your search!


----------



## longtimelurker (Oct 16, 2020)

mediasapiens said:


> These should come free with a purchase of Kellogg cereal.


Can we stuff you in a box of cereal and give _you_ away? Or at least, your opinions?


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

I love almost everything about this watch, but I'm quite concerned about the case. It seems too large and too angular. I understand the history, and that it must be thus. Nevertheless, it would be nice to get some owners' reports on how the case sits, if it seems too pronounced, etc.

If/when I buy one, it will be my fourth Doxa <sheepish grin>.


----------



## turner050 (Sep 3, 2020)

I didn't like these at first, but they're growing on me. It's good to see Doxa's listening to customer feedback and matching the color of the crown jenny fish to the dials.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

turner050 said:


> I didn't like these at first, but they're growing on me. It's good to see Doxa's listening to customer feedback and matching the color of the crown jenny fish to the dials.


^this. Always bothered me. It's too late for me--save yourselves and buy the new 600T!


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Professional on bracelet for me!


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

So I bought the LE version for $1980. Yes, it's titanium. But no bracelet. I'm a little peeved that these are coming in with bracelets at 500 less. Think I have any recourse with Doxa? pretty sure my 30 days is up. I'd love the aqua on steel.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

It is such a good price point for these, which, sadly, makes even more a nonsense of the pricing of the USD and jellybean carbons. 

How many carbons would have sold at this price...... probably shed loads.



Tpp3975 said:


> So I bought the LE version for $1980. Yes, it's titanium. But no bracelet. I'm a little peeved that these are coming in with bracelets at 500 less. Think I have any recourse with Doxa? pretty sure my 30 days is up. I'd love the aqua on steel.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Tpp3975 said:


> So I bought the LE version for $1980. Yes, it's titanium. But no bracelet. I'm a little peeved that these are coming in with bracelets at 500 less. Think I have any recourse with Doxa? pretty sure my 30 days is up. I'd love the aqua on steel.


Yeah but this release was pretty expected and the price was what most people thought too so shouldn't be a surprise to be honest.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

MaBr said:


> Yeah but this release was pretty expected and the price was what most people thought too so shouldn't be a surprise to be honest.


I knew the production version would be less expensive but was pleasantly surprised how aggressively these are priced. At $2K I would just wait and see, but at sub-$1500 on bracelet it is a no-brainer.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

SaddleSC said:


> I knew the production version would be less expensive but was pleasantly surprised how aggressively these are priced. At $2K I would just wait and see, but at sub-$1500 on bracelet it is a no-brainer.


Yeah, it's a great price compared to the 300T and especially the 300. I think the reason for the "low" price is that since it's such a niche model that it would be a tough sell otherwise.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great to see the production SS models added. More choice can’t hurt for folks. 

I’ll look forward to seeing these arrive. Happy waiting to those that ordered. 

However I am in the camp that is curious how the case back height will pan out on smaller wrists.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Great to see the production SS models added. More choice can’t hurt for folks.
> 
> I’ll look forward to seeing these arrive. Happy waiting to those that ordered.
> 
> However I am in the camp that is curious how the case back height will pan out on smaller wrists.


Experience tells me not so good. Even on a flat, 7” wrist it’s gonna be wobbly.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

boatswain said:


> Great to see the production SS models added. More choice can’t hurt for folks.
> 
> I’ll look forward to seeing these arrive. Happy waiting to those that ordered.
> 
> However I am in the camp that is curious how the case back height will pan out on smaller wrists.


Having


jcombs1 said:


> Experience tells me not so good. Even on a flat, 7” wrist it’s gonna be wobbly.


my wrist is 6.75. The limited edition on rubber fits great. Yes it’s tall and requires a snug fit. But when strap is snug it fits me well. No issues. Provided you understand the watch will have some presence.


----------



## TheBrownHope (Feb 27, 2020)

MaBr said:


> I know that this is a rendered picture and the real world tolerances are not this good but the bracelet is really nicely integrated too.
> View attachment 16268475


Ordered the Divingstar with ceramic on bracelet!! Will look nice next to my 300T Poseidon. It's refreshing to see a different option other than another steel bezel. Nothing wrong with the steel bezel but all 7 of my Doxa Subs have it already. Finally something different in my Doxa case. And the contrast between the black and yellow is just 🔥🔥🔥 Hoping they sell the rubber separately soon... and reasonably priced.

The Sharkhunter and Caribbean look great too, so depending on how this one goes when I see it in the metal... maybe one of those two next. I'd say these are fairly priced as well!


----------



## Tom Littlefield (Oct 4, 2020)

First Doxa I have seen with the crown at 4:00, not loving it...


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

BobMartian said:


> The Seestern copy will be thinner with lumed date wheel and drilled lugs. All for $180. lol


And nobody here cares (AND nobody will want to buy a used Seestern in 3, 4, 5 years time).


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

TheBrownHope said:


> Hoping they sell the rubber separately soon... and reasonably priced.


I wouldn’t bet on that (cough - SUB300/T - cough)…


----------



## laabstract (Jan 10, 2011)

I too bought the LE so far I prefer the 600T Pacific in Ti. I am bummed it did not come with a bracelet.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

laabstract said:


> I too bought the LE so far I prefer the 600T Pacific in Ti. I am bummed it did not come with a bracelet.


Yeah that’s a gut punch. Doxa needs to make us a bracelet. I’ll pay for it but I want it. The fact they released this less than a month after we got the LE is crappy. Reminds me of how seiko treats its customers who buy LEs.


----------



## laabstract (Jan 10, 2011)

Tpp3975 said:


> Yeah that’s a gut punch. Doxa needs to make us a bracelet. I’ll pay for it but I want it. The fact they released this less than a month after we got the LE is crappy. Reminds me of how seiko treats its customers who buy LEs.


I agree, kind of a bummer that it was released so soon.


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

laabstract said:


> I agree, kind of a bummer that it was released so soon.


I can definitely understand the sentiment but I think the Ti and low production numbers soften the blow of the premium on the LE.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

chrisnortonsiroc said:


> Aqua, silver bezel, rubber strap..........


That'd be my jam.


----------



## laabstract (Jan 10, 2011)

martin_blank said:


> I can definitely understand the sentiment but I think the Ti and low production numbers soften the blow of the premium on the LE.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also feel better now that I see the standard 600T has a date complication and the LE does not.


----------



## spoolmakdays (Jul 3, 2015)

Wow, I really like this watch. The case, the inset crown, dial and hands. Reasonable price as well.


----------



## TheBrownHope (Feb 27, 2020)

paysdoufs said:


> I wouldn’t bet on that (cough - SUB300/T - cough)…


Key word "hoping"... Trust me I know, I've bought 3 of them 😆


----------



## David76 (Dec 24, 2015)

Divingstar on bracelet with ceramic bezel....it's great choice...


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

martin_blank said:


> I can definitely understand the sentiment but I think the Ti and low production numbers soften the blow of the premium on the LE.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m not sure I understand that sentiment, though… LEs are about exclusity. From that POV, Doxa did fulfill its contract with the T&T (IMHO): titanium, color scheme (with exclusive strap and clasp), no-date, low number.

LEs are NOT a guarantee that a brand will never-ever release another similar looking watch - if that was your expectation. I even think in the case of the 600T this expectation would have been wildly unrealistic.

Then again, I hope we’re not simply seeing “investor’s remorse” here


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

After the 50th/Sub300 episode it was pretty obvious this would be a stock steel model eventually - its a shame the LE didn't go straight out at launch time rather than the delay. Hopefully folks bought the LE because they loved the unique dial/bezel colour, Ti case etc rather than just because it was a LE. If thats the case then the price difference shouldn't matter too much after a few happy years of ownership ... and the watch may well retain a premium if the standard 600t is popular - Doxa have made a great job of it so lets hope so. The lack of bracelet with the TI is an issue - was the same at launch of course... can't see Doxa developing a bracelet for so few watches ... nobody found an aftermarket one as yet ? (won't have the fitted end links of course that add so much to the steel version, but did the original?)


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

Nice video of the new model. I will likely still save up for the 300 but damn if this one isn't cool as hell

Strangely one of the models in the video has fluorescent yellow markings on the bezel which doesn't seem to match the product photos, not sure whats going on there.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Yeah its the Searambler black bezel that has the yellow minute markings rather than what is shown on the renderings - commented on this earlier myself but no other mention of it or info - I'm kinda hoping all the black bezels have it!


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

8505davids said:


> Yeah its the Searambler black bezel that has the yellow minute markings rather than what is shown on the renderings - commented on this earlier myself but no other mention of it or info - I'm kinda hoping all the black bezels have it!


+1 that's what I want! But sadly you have to think the website pics are most updated and this was a prototype.


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

Wow I LOVE this bracelet









Time+Tide on Instagram: "Your wishes have been granted! Meet the Brand new @doxawatchesofficial SUB 600T with vintage inspired bracelet! Contact [email protected] for yours - 24 (seriously 😬) versions to choose from with either ceramic inlay or brushed steel bezels. 👩🏼‍🍳 💋 And as usual Doxa are going for it on price - circa $1500 USD. Thoughts and emotions? 💭 👇🏻⚓️"


Time+Tide shared a post on Instagram: "Your wishes have been granted! Meet the Brand new @doxawatchesofficial SUB 600T with vintage inspired bracelet! Contact [email protected] for yours - 24 (seriously 😬) versions to choose from with either ceramic inlay or brushed steel bezels. 👩🏼‍🍳...




www.instagram.com


----------



## laabstract (Jan 10, 2011)

8505davids said:


> After the 50th/Sub300 episode it was pretty obvious this would be a stock steel model eventually - its a shame the LE didn't go straight out at launch time rather than the delay. Hopefully folks bought the LE because they loved the unique dial/bezel colour, Ti case etc rather than just because it was a LE. If thats the case then the price difference shouldn't matter too much after a few happy years of ownership ... and the watch may well retain a premium if the standard 600t is popular - Doxa have made a great job of it so lets hope so. The lack of bracelet with the TI is an issue - was the same at launch of course... can't see Doxa developing a bracelet for so few watches ... nobody found an aftermarket one as yet ? (won't have the fitted end links of course that add so much to the steel version, but did the original?)


These are exactly the reasons I bought the watch. I really enjoy the color scheme and titanium combination the LE aspect was just the cherry on top. I was honestly quite surprised at how much attention it got online when I posted pictures. With that said I also understand how others can feel a little short-changed by Doxa, having been promised an initial release date and not meeting it only to find out that your "exclusive" watch was being given a wide release a couple of days later.

As far as the bracelet goes, I purchased the 600T Pacific knowing I was not getting a bracelet, but it would have been really nice for the premium. Titanium is harder to work on and causes more wear and tear than steel in construction so prices are often higher and slower to produce. I think this was an issue with the Mission 31 bracelet? Where Doxa just opted for an Isopfrane, I think they did not want a repeat and are just trying to get watches out the door before Christmas.


----------



## SSGMT (Dec 5, 2017)

paysdoufs said:


> I’m not sure I understand that sentiment, though… LEs are about exclusity. From that POV, Doxa did fulfill its contract with the T&T (IMHO): titanium, color scheme (with exclusive strap and clasp), no-date, low number.
> 
> LEs are NOT a guarantee that a brand will never-ever release another similar looking watch - if that was your expectation. I even think in the case of the 600T this expectation would have been wildly unrealistic.
> 
> Then again, I hope we’re not simply seeing “investor’s remorse” here


I received mine recently and am just now getting around to unboxing and trying it on. I am really happy with the watch, I like the color of the dial and the hue of the titanium case. The symmetry of the dial without date is a cool touch as well.


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

My Professional on bracelet is en route.


----------



## TheBrownHope (Feb 27, 2020)

BUZZ KILL. They cancelled my order this morning. Emailed them and still no explanation.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

This will be a hard pass for me. I don't like the case shape, the thickness, or the diamond markers plus my love affair with automatic watches is starting to come to an end since the cost to service one these days has risen way too much.


----------



## O . (May 13, 2020)

I'm torn, and will need to try one on. Love the 600T case revival, but that bloated caseback is a real turnoff. Perhaps the bracelet will mitigate that hump?


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Nicely priced. Not super into the case shape, but I must admit, the Divingstar with black bezel is tempting.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

The original has a much thicker bezel and thinner caseback. Overall less height. A better movement too. DOXA caliber 5910, 44 hour power reserve. This new homage is disappointing.


















Affordable Vintage: Doxa Sub 600T Sharkhunter - Worn & Wound


When you say “DOXA” to a dive watch collector, they automatically think of the iconic tonneau cased, orange dialed diver with the decompression bezel immortalized by Clive Cussler’s adventure hero Dirk Pitt. Starting in 1967 and continuing to the present, this classic and uniquely styled diver...




wornandwound.com


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

70monte said:


> This will be a hard pass for me. I don't like the case shape, the thickness, or the diamond markers plus my love affair with automatic watches is starting to come to an end since the cost to service one these days has risen way too much.


I have to say having bought 6 watches the past 18 months, 4 of them (SNE499 Tuna / Arnie Tuna / Flightmaster / Lunar Pilot) are quartz (two of them solar which is amazing). I never thought I'd go back to quartz but when you see what a good one (Lunar Pilot say) can do and it's running perfectly when you pick it up (the Arnie even gets the date right through the year)...it's refreshing.

I convinced a friend of mine to buy a Lunar Pilot last year. He was a big Omega Speedmaster person. Now I see him wearing the Lunar Pilot all the time ("it just works!"). In fact he bought another one this weekend in BlackFriday.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Mine arrived


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

I cannot decide which one to get at all.
I know I want the bracelet and steel bezel. 

Such a dilema…


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 16272841
> 
> 
> Mine arrived


Awesome man, congrats!

Wonder how it would look with a polished outer ring, if I pick one up I might look into it.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 16272841
> 
> 
> Mine arrived


Looks sooooo good, that's mega!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

sh3l8y said:


> I cannot decide which one to get at all.
> I know I want the bracelet and steel bezel.
> 
> Such a dilema…


I agree...they have created a real "Paradox of Choice" with so many different color options. I also want the bracelet and am fairly set on the steel bezel, but I still have no idea which color to go for. I may just do the Sharkhunter, which I love, but then I tend back toward the ceramic bezel...hmmm


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 16272841
> 
> 
> Mine arrived


How does the bracelet fit? Can you get a snug fit so the watch remains stable?


----------



## Verydark (Mar 19, 2006)

MadsNilsson said:


> No. Theres is a German subsidiary/website that ships to the EU.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Tpp3975 said:


> How does the bracelet fit? Can you get a snug fit so the watch remains stable?


I can, no problem. But I get the general impression I'm more easy going about the fit on my wrist more than some people are.
Some of my watches are a tighter fit than others. Some are looser than others. All are the best that each watch is able to give me, and all are acceptable to me.


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

For real. I like the Aquamarine the best but I already have an Aquamarine 300T so I think I should get a different color. My first reaction was Divingstar but I think I would rather have that as a Sub 300 Carbon. I like Sharkhunter too but I already have a black dial watch w/ orange accents and it may occupy the same space in my rotation. Too many choices! 



SaddleSC said:


> I agree...they have created a real "Paradox of Choice" with so many different color options. I also want the bracelet and am fairly set on the steel bezel, but I still have no idea which color to go for. I may just do the Sharkhunter, which I love, but then I tend back toward the ceramic bezel...hmmm


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

Bradjhomes said:


> I can, no problem. But I get the general impression I'm more easy going about the fit on my wrist more than some people are.
> Some of my watches are a tighter fit than others. Some are looser than others. All are the best that each watch is able to give me, and all are acceptable to me.


Félicitations! - looks amazing in Divingstar yellow 

But what bezel is it? Your camera seems to have picked it up as a rather weird light GREY ??!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

paysdoufs said:


> Félicitations! - looks amazing in Divingstar yellow
> 
> But what bezel is it? Your camera seems to have picked it up as a rather weird light GREY ??!


It's the steel bezel option


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

Too many choices has always been a dilemma for me when it comes to anything. I do much better when choosing between a couple of choices. Otherwise it takes me on too much of a ride and I end up not choosing anything or giving up and having someone else choose (drove my wife nuts when it came to buying furniture!). 

The Searambler with ceramic bezel was tempting but when in doubt I go with what seems subtle and isn't too flashy. That's why I went with the Sharkhunter, bracelet and steel bezel. Purchased last night and got a tracking number this morning.

I know it sounds petty but I need decent lume on my dive watches and if this 600T has better luminescence than the rest of their lineup, the Searambler will follow sometime soon.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 16272841
> 
> 
> Mine arrived


Wow, that's fantastic looking! Congrats on a beautiful piece. ✌


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

paysdoufs said:


> Félicitations! - looks amazing in Divingstar yellow
> 
> But what bezel is it? Your camera seems to have picked it up as a rather weird light GREY ??!


(Unfortunately) they have chosen a bead blasted matte finish instead of the bifinish with polished/brushed surfaces so it'll always look slightly grey.


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 16272841
> 
> 
> Mine arrived


I thought the were preorder lol how you get it already! Looks so amazing. I couldn't decide on steel vs black arg. How's the fit? Can we get posts on comfort?


----------



## berserkkw (Jan 29, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 16272841
> 
> 
> Mine arrived


Any idea how much does the watch head weigh?


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

Contaygious said:


> I thought the were preorder lol how you get it already!


That's what I thought. I bought last night and already have a tracking number with scheduled for delivery on Monday.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Contaygious said:


> I thought the were preorder lol how you get it already! Looks so amazing. I couldn't decide on steel vs black arg. How's the fit? Can we get posts on comfort?


Not preorder. Just now available. 

Comfort is good for me. Wears tall due to the fat back, but that’s not really a big problem. Feels good.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

berserkkw said:


> Any idea how much does the watch head weigh?


No idea. It’s not an overly heavy watch.


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

Ugh can't decide


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 16272841
> 
> 
> Mine arrived


Uu that is nice! Congratulations!

How is the new bracelet?


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Contaygious said:


> Ugh can't decide


Acqua for me. So you get another one …


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 16272841
> 
> 
> Mine arrived


Looks great - can we get a side on view seeing how it sits on the wrist!!


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

MaBr said:


> (Unfortunately) they have chosen a bead blasted matte finish instead of the bifinish with polished/brushed surfaces so it'll always look slightly grey.


I'm fine with that - gives a bit of contrast to the case. Sharkhunter with either bezel for me, followed by Searambler with black bezel (especially if it has the coloured minute track) but I'll wait til I see wrist pics of them all so I may yet be swayed!

Diveintowatches has uploaded a short video with some new views of the watches (in German).


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

Anybody order a 600T sharkhunter? I’m leaning towards one bit wanna see some wrist pictures!


----------



## TheBrownHope (Feb 27, 2020)

Ticktocker said:


> That's what I thought. I bought last night and already have a tracking number with scheduled for delivery on Monday.


Same here, got tracking this morning but it never got picked up like usual. Did yours?

I'm afraid they're gonna cancel my order again. This is my second and maybe last attempt.


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

TheBrownHope said:


> Same here, got tracking this morning but it never got picked up like usual. Did yours?
> 
> I'm afraid they're gonna cancel my order again. This is my second and maybe last attempt.


No movement on the order. Just shows tracking provided and delivery on Monday. 
Did you find out why they canceled your order? Odd thing to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBrownHope (Feb 27, 2020)

Ticktocker said:


> No movement on the order. Just shows tracking provided and delivery on Monday.
> Did you find out why they canceled your order? Odd thing to do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh okay. Well I feel a little better then. They cancelled my first order because my card got declined by their credit department. Which was odd because I've used the same card to purchase a bunch of stuff from them before and recently. They advised me to use PayPal instead.

Last year, I made a few purchases but also 2 returns. After those 2 returns they wouldn't allow me to purchase again. I tried one time, got a tracking number and still got blocked. So I was afraid it was happening again.

Sorry to go off topic... But anyways...

Really love the look of this one and curious to see how it sits on the wrist. Ordered the yellow/ceramic on bracelet. Would look great next to my Poseidon LE!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Quick profile shot


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

These look awesome, and at a very fair price imo.
The one thing keeping me from buying one is, as others have mentioned, how thick they are/ how tall they sit. But I guess that comes with the territory on a 600m watch. 
Regardless, I think this is a great release.

If they made a slimmer 200m or 300m I’d probably get 2 or 3 of them.


----------



## Seidinho (Jan 13, 2018)

Bradjhomes said:


> Quick profile shot
> View attachment 16274731


Thanks for posting! What’s your wrist size ?


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

Seidinho said:


> Thanks for posting! What’s your wrist size ?


+1! 

My omega mark Ii is shorter lug to lug than this 47.60mm


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Ticktocker said:


> No movement on the order. Just shows tracking provided and delivery on Monday.
> Did you find out why they canceled your order? Odd thing to do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My delivery is scheduled for today, but package hasn’t been picked up from Doxa?

They marked it shipped in the system to release payment from providers, but didn’t actually ship product? Not cool.
If ship date is 12/6 as stated, don’t bill my card five days early and kick out a bogus tracking notification. 

Now I am trapped in my house waiting all day because direct signature is required and they show delivery today. During this crazy Covid period I’ve actually had packages mysterious show up not having been in the tracking system.


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

Crazy Cajun said:


> My delivery is scheduled for today, but package hasn’t been picked up from Doxa?
> 
> They marked it shipped in the system to release payment from providers, but didn’t actually ship product? Not cool.
> If ship date is 12/6 as stated, don’t bill my card five days early and kick out a bogus tracking notification.
> ...


Definitely not a cool thing to do. They could have at least communicated better than they did. I guess that "delivery Dec. 6th" means "will ship Dec. 6th"? Some people already have the watch, some have only a tracking number, at least one order being cancelled without reason until questioned....... I've never run into this when buying or pre-ordering a watch.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Crazy Cajun said:


> My delivery is scheduled for today, but package hasn’t been picked up from Doxa?
> 
> They marked it shipped in the system to release payment from providers, but didn’t actually ship product? Not cool.
> If ship date is 12/6 as stated, don’t bill my card five days early and kick out a bogus tracking notification.
> ...


I'm not 100% sure on this, but my understanding (at least with PayPal) is that they can charge you as soon as they set aside the ordered product for you or begin making it (if it is being produced for you). They're probably doing all the shipping first and then grabbing watches to pack in the boxes. If you got a shipping notice, there's got to be a watch in inventory that has now been set aside for you.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Seidinho said:


> Thanks for posting! What’s your wrist size ?


7 inches


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

NS1 said:


> I'm not 100% sure on this, but my understanding (at least with PayPal) is that they can charge you as soon as they set aside the ordered product for you or begin making it (if it is being produced for you). They're probably doing all the shipping first and then grabbing watches to pack in the boxes. If you got a shipping notice, there's got to be a watch in inventory that has now been set aside for you.


And I am fine with that, just don’t kick out a misleading delivery notification requiring me to be home on a certain date.


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> 7 inches


Thanks! How does it feel? Might have to try it and I guess I can send back if I don't like it right? I'm 7 too, but my big watches curve down.


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

There's someone in Germany who has also already received his Sharkhunter (... digging for a link...). There are some interesting photos as well:
Neue Uhr: Doxa SUB 600T // D.O.C (Doxa Owners Club)


----------



## TheBrownHope (Feb 27, 2020)

Ticktocker said:


> Definitely not a cool thing to do. They could have at least communicated better than they did. I guess that "delivery Dec. 6th" means "will ship Dec. 6th"? Some people already have the watch, some have only a tracking number, at least one order being cancelled without reason until questioned....... I've never run into this when buying or pre-ordering a watch.


bradjhomes is in EU I believe so it's probably different timing for the U.S. Are there any confirmed U.S. buyers that received theirs yet? I'm guessing it ships out on the 6th. But who knows with Doxa.

Getting a little bit worried about the height of the watch. It really shows, and the bracelet doesn't help much. I too have a 7 inch wrist, and I already got a feeling this one may flop around a bit. Will have to wait and see!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Contaygious said:


> Thanks! How does it feel? Might have to try it and I guess I can send back if I don't like it right? I'm 7 too, but my big watches curve down.


I wouldn’t say it’s a big watch. Doesn’t really feel like one - just that it’s boxy and it a curve in sight!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

TheBrownHope said:


> bradjhomes is in EU I believe so it's probably different timing for the U.S. Are there any confirmed U.S. buyers that received theirs yet? I'm guessing it ships out on the 6th. But who knows with Doxa.
> 
> Getting a little bit worried about the height of the watch. It really shows, and the bracelet doesn't help much. I too have a 7 inch wrist, and I already got a feeling this one may flop around a bit. Will have to wait and see!


I’m in the UK and bought from a Doxa AD here rather than direct from Doxa. They had one of each in stock when I bought from them.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Doxa told me expect deliveries after Jan 1st in the US due to overwhelming demand. Also in the US they print the label right away after the order then hold it until they have the item.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

NS1 said:


> I'm not 100% sure on this, but my understanding (at least with PayPal) is that they can charge you as soon as they set aside the ordered product for you or begin making it (if it is being produced for you). They're probably doing all the shipping first and then grabbing watches to pack in the boxes. If you got a shipping notice, there's got to be a watch in inventory that has now been set aside for you.


PayPal always hits up front preorder or not.


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

Tpp3975 said:


> Doxa told me expect deliveries after Jan 1st in the US due to overwhelming demand. Also in the US they print the label right away after the order then hold it until they have the item.


If this is the case, I wonder what "delivery Dec. 6th" is all about.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Ticktocker said:


> If this is the case, I wonder what "delivery Dec. 6th" is all about.


In the US it says “after 12/6”.


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

Tpp3975 said:


> In the US it says “after 12/6”.


I just checked and it says "Delivery time, Dec. 6th". I don't see an "after".


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Ticktocker said:


> I just checked and it says "Delivery time, Dec. 6th". I don't see an "after".


This is direct from Doxa 

Hello, thank you for contacting Doxa USA. We are unable to process exchanges for separate skus. We will send you full return instructions if you would like to return your Sub 600T Pacific LE. You can place your order for the new Sub 600T series at any time. Please note this item is a pre-order that will ship after December 6th.


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

Here is a link.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Tpp3975 said:


> This is direct from Doxa
> 
> Hello, thank you for contacting Doxa USA. We are unable to process exchanges for separate skus. We will send you full return instructions if you would like to return your Sub 600T Pacific LE. You can place your order for the new Sub 600T series at any time. Please note this item is a pre-order that will ship after December 6th.


And this:

Hello, thank you for contacting Doxa USA. Doxa had an overwhelming response to the Sub 600T Pacific, which is why they decided to release the new collection at this time. We do not have a definitive date of shipment for the new collection but we anticipate it to be before the new year. As for order 96338, we were able to get an extension approved until December 6, 2021. Your return package must be postmarked by this date to be accepted for return. We hope this information is helpful. Thank you.


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

Ticktocker said:


> Here is a link.


As I stated before, bad communication is not a good thing for a watch company going the pre-order route. Keeping customers informed without having them wonder what's going on is key to keeping at least me as a customer in the future. Why not put that "after" in the ad copy instead of having everyone think delivery will start Dec 6th? Crazy stuff......


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Ticktocker said:


> As I stated before, bad communication is not a good thing for a watch company going the pre-order route. Keeping customers informed without having them wonder what's going on is key to keeping at least me as a customer in the future. Why not put that "after" in the ad copy instead of having everyone think delivery will start Dec 6th? Crazy stuff......


It wasn’t great for the LE either.


----------



## TheBrownHope (Feb 27, 2020)

Well... I just got a PICKED UP notification from Coral Springs, FL.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

TheBrownHope said:


> Well... I just got a PICKED UP notification from Coral Springs, FL.


Nice.


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Bradjhomes said:


> Quick profile shot
> View attachment 16274731


Man it looks like these ride high! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heineken4u (Sep 1, 2018)

I think it's a terrible looking case. Looks like a rectangle! 

Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

heineken4u said:


> I think it's a terrible looking case. Looks like a rectangle!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


Are you in the Reverso thread? Or maybe Cartier must?


----------



## heineken4u (Sep 1, 2018)

Contaygious said:


> Are you in the Reverso thread? Or maybe Cartier must?


What? 

Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

heineken4u said:


> What?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


Was trying to think of a rectangular watch thread you might have been accidentally posting in haha. It happens.


----------



## Chiane (Jan 19, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> some screen grabs
> 
> View attachment 16269219
> 
> ...


I like the concept but not how it doesn’t curve with the wrist. Watches that are raised flat slabs with airspace at the ends between watch and wrist is not a good look. They do know the shape of human arms, right?


----------



## heineken4u (Sep 1, 2018)

Chiane said:


> I like the concept but not how it doesn’t curve with the wrist. Watches that are raised flat slabs with airspace at the ends between watch and wrist is not a good look. They do know the shape of human arms, right?


I agree completely. It doesn't contour to a wrist at all. Also, remember how people complained about how the 114060 super case looked (Rolex I know, apples to oranges but still...)? This watch takes that rectangular shape to a whole different level. Doxa should stick to what they do best...cushion cases. 

Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

heineken4u said:


> I agree completely. It doesn't contour to a wrist at all. Also, remember how people complained about how the 114060 super case looked (Rolex I know, apples to oranges but still...)? This watch takes that rectangular shape to a whole different level. Doxa should stick to what they do best...cushion cases.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


I agree that Doxa should just keep doing what they do best, which is cushion cases but they should just put the 600T hands on a 300T watch. 

I'm taking a chance on the 600T because of the hands, diameter and the interesting looking case. Without having seen the 600T in person, it doesn't look like anyone with a wrist smaller than 7 1/4" will be able to wear it longer than the honeymoon period lasts without it feeling bulky and uncomfortable. 

Not planning on flipping at all but plan B says that there are a lot of people waiting for disappointed buyers to sell their 600T at a discount and it won't be difficult to pass it on even if I take a hit on price.


----------



## heineken4u (Sep 1, 2018)

Ticktocker said:


> I agree that Doxa should just keep doing what they do best, which is cushion cases but they should just put the 600T hands on a 300T watch.
> 
> I'm taking a chance on the 600T because of the hands, diameter and the interesting looking case. Without having seen the 600T in person, it doesn't look like anyone with a wrist smaller than 7 1/4" will be able to wear it longer than the honeymoon period lasts without it feeling bulky and uncomfortable.
> 
> Not planning on flipping at all but plan B says that there are a lot of people waiting for disappointed buyers to sell their 600T at a discount and it won't be difficult to pass it on even if I take a hit on price.


Yeah, by the looks of the pics, you need a 7 inch wrist just to barely pull it off. However the lug to lug dimension says smaller wrists should be able to wear it proper. 

Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

ddaly12 said:


> Man it looks like these ride high!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That pic actually convinced me to hold onto the LE


Ticktocker said:


> I agree that Doxa should just keep doing what they do best, which is cushion cases but they should just put the 600T hands on a 300T watch.
> 
> I'm taking a chance on the 600T because of the hands, diameter and the interesting looking case. Without having seen the 600T in person, it doesn't look like anyone with a wrist smaller than 7 1/4" will be able to wear it longer than the honeymoon period lasts without it feeling bulky and uncomfortable.
> 
> Not planning on flipping at all but plan B says that there are a lot of people waiting for disappointed buyers to sell their 600T at a discount and it won't be difficult to pass it on even if I take a hit on price.


my wrist is 6.75. It’s not big at all.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Tpp3975 said:


> That pic actually convinced me to hold onto the LE
> 
> my wrist is 6.75. It’s not big at all. Not sure where this is coming from.


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

Tpp3975 said:


> That pic actually convinced me to hold onto the LE
> 
> my wrist is 6.75. It’s not big at all.


That's good to know.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

It’s the caseback on the LE shorter? What’s the LE height?


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

BobMartian said:


> It’s the caseback on the LE shorter? What’s the LE height?


Nope. It’s the same. The watch is fine. The rubber strap keeps it snug. I’ll post a side pic.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Tpp3975 said:


> Nope. It’s the same. The watch is fine. The rubber strap keeps it snug. I’ll post a side pic.


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

We are again discussing wrist sizes, so here's the bit of wisdom that helps me. Wrist size is almost irrelevant, it's whether your wrist is round or not. Do you have a wrist like a tube or cylinder or is your wrist an oval with a larger flat section on top. Everyone always gets stuck on the measurement when really the pertinent information is whether your heavy set or skinny. Those two body types will have totally different real estate available at the top of their wrist for a given watch. 

While your measuring your wrist... Just measure the top as well and then reference the lug to lug of a given watch and you'll find your ability to know ahead of time whether a watch will look goofy or not greatly improves!

Public service announcement.

Yes, I realize this watch has lugs that will be above the wrist because of the case back so if your wrist is flat it will be the minimum height and if it's round the lugs will rise above the edges of your wrist more since the point of contact for both is still the caseback. Just thought I should add, for some people who might make assumptions that I didn't realize the lugs are in fact higher on this watch than they are on the cushion cases.

Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

Wrighthm27 said:


> We are again discussing wrist sizes, so here's the bit of wisdom that helps me. Wrist size is almost irrelevant, it's whether your wrist is round or not. Do you have a wrist like a tube or cylinder or is your wrist an oval with a larger flat section on top. Everyone always gets stuck on the measurement when really the pertinent information is whether your heavy set or skinny. Those two body types will have totally different real estate available at the top of their wrist for a given watch.
> 
> While your measuring your wrist... Just measure the top as well and then reference the lug to lug of a given watch and you'll find your ability to know ahead of time whether a watch will look goofy or not greatly improves!
> 
> ...


Thanks, I never realized that and I think you're 100% right.  
Shape of the wrist is something to consider in adition to the circumference.


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Too thick or not, from this angle it looks pretty much like every other watch..

Just reinforces how much more there is to gain on having a watch in the flesh vs relying on specs and pictures 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

Wrighthm27 said:


> We are again discussing wrist sizes, so here's the bit of wisdom that helps me. Wrist size is almost irrelevant, it's whether your wrist is round or not. Do you have a wrist like a tube or cylinder or is your wrist an oval with a larger flat section on top. Everyone always gets stuck on the measurement when really the pertinent information is whether your heavy set or skinny. Those two body types will have totally different real estate available at the top of their wrist for a given watch.
> 
> While your measuring your wrist... Just measure the top as well and then reference the lug to lug of a given watch and you'll find your ability to know ahead of time whether a watch will look goofy or not greatly improves!
> 
> ...


This is a good point. The lugs here don't curve at all though so keep that in mind. My huge omegas curve so it wears smaller than the lug to lug.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

martin_blank said:


> Too thick or not, from this angle it looks pretty much like every other watch..
> 
> Just reinforces how much more there is to gain on having a watch in the flesh vs relying on specs and pictures
> 
> ...


There was a lot of discussion and criticism before the watch arrived. I was convinced it was a flop. Then I received it. As you say it fits like any other watch. Glad I didn’t jump to conclusions.


----------



## TheBrownHope (Feb 27, 2020)

Chiane said:


> I like the concept but not how it doesn’t curve with the wrist. Watches that are raised flat slabs with airspace at the ends between watch and wrist is not a good look. They do know the shape of human arms, right?


This is what I'm afraid of after seeing a few wristshots already. At first I thought the bracelet would help make the lack of contour less glaring but it looks to be the opposite. I'm sure the rubber will help pull it down closer but I'm a bracelet guy and the bracelet has gotta work for me.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Its a shame they didn't incorporate a little bit of 'drop' or curve into the bottom of the lugs as most manufacturers have done with similar flat top case styles. Wouldn't have affected the look of the style at all and wouldn't have been noticeable but would have brought the lugs much more down to the wrist, which will prove quite an issue for some I think, which is a shame as the rest of the watch and the options are great. Likely an issue when the original was launched as well I'd think - re-issues don't have to be carbon copies if an improvement to remove a potential sale stopper can be easily incorporated. Only thing stopping me hitting the order button ... twice...


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

TheBrownHope said:


> This is what I'm afraid of after seeing a few wristshots already. At first I thought the bracelet would help make the lack of contour less glaring but it looks to be the opposite. I'm sure the rubber will help pull it down closer but I'm a bracelet guy and the bracelet has gotta work for me.


Yikes. I'm actually a rubber guy but not doxa rubber with the huge clasp and I like the look of this bracelet. I wonder if it would look good with another strap but do you think this isofrane will match / work? Aqua.


----------



## heineken4u (Sep 1, 2018)

Yes on the isofrane. 

Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBrownHope (Feb 27, 2020)

Contaygious said:


> Yikes. I'm actually a rubber guy but not doxa rubber with the huge clasp and I like the look of this bracelet. I wonder if it would look good with another strap but do you think this isofrane will match / work? Aqua.


Oh yeah definitely. I've seen a few of the LEs on orange Isofrane and they look great. I used to own that exact BS100 GMT Turquoise btw 😆 Love that color.


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

They should have a return policy right? We don't have to sell it at a loss I assume...


----------



## TheBrownHope (Feb 27, 2020)

Contaygious said:


> They should have a return policy right? We don't have to sell it at a loss I assume...


They do. 30 days, but gotta be unwrapped, unworn. If there's nothing wrong with it and you're returning simply because you don't like it, shipping is on you. If there is a defect, they give you a prepaid label.


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

TheBrownHope said:


> They do. 30 days, but gotta be unwrapped, unworn. If there's nothing wrong with it and you're returning simply because you don't like it, shipping is on you. If there is a defect, they give you a prepaid label.


Thanks good to know.


----------



## Josh R. (Dec 30, 2012)

Has anyone weighed one of these yet? I'm curious of the weight of the case alone, and the weight on a bracelet.


----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)

Wrighthm27 said:


> We are again discussing wrist sizes, so here's the bit of wisdom that helps me. Wrist size is almost irrelevant, it's whether your wrist is round or not. Do you have a wrist like a tube or cylinder or is your wrist an oval with a larger flat section on top. Everyone always gets stuck on the measurement when really the pertinent information is whether your heavy set or skinny. Those two body types will have totally different real estate available at the top of their wrist for a given watch.
> 
> While your measuring your wrist... Just measure the top as well and then reference the lug to lug of a given watch and you'll find your ability to know ahead of time whether a watch will look goofy or not greatly improves!
> 
> ...


I wish everyone understood this re: "wrist size". Telling me you have a 7 inch wrist means nothing. It is the diameter of the top of your wrist that matters.


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

RSM13 said:


> I wish everyone understood this re: "wrist size". Telling me you have a 7 inch wrist means nothing. It is the diameter of the top of your wrist that matters.


Yup, wrist width and lug-to-lug length of the watch. Most important in determining if the watch will fit. 
Next I look at dial diameter, watch height and total weight in determining wether the watch will work based on my personal Goldilocks zone.


----------



## paj20 (Jan 6, 2010)

I asked the question to DOXA Europe. Their answer:
SUB600T, Metal Bezel 
862.10.241.10 with metal bracelet 198,87gr.
862.10.241.25 with rubber strap 162,12 gr

Sorry guys, way too heavy for me.. (the weight difference between metal/rubber sounds weird, though). In addition to the 14 mm height..


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

paj20 said:


> I asked the question to DOXA Europe. Their answer:
> SUB600T, Metal Bezel
> 862.10.241.10 with metal bracelet 198,87gr.
> 862.10.241.25 with rubber strap 162,12 gr
> ...


I am really surprised the weight is that high on the bracelet! My ceramic Submariner is in the 145 gram range and even the Doxa 1200T or 300T is in the 175-185 gram range (and it appears to be a more solid bracelet and clasp).


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

These weights are certainly for full-length/unsized bracelets (hence the minor difference with the rubber strap version since Doxa's rubber straps are apparently quite long ex-factory).

So what exactly are you concluding based on this information?


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

My omega mark Ii is 185 so that does seem pretty heavy.


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

Yupp. It's all about the balance. That Mark II for example (assuming we’re talking about the CoAx version) would IMHO not wear overly well if the bracelet didn’t have a certain ”heft” to it.


----------



## paj20 (Jan 6, 2010)

What do I conclude ? That I wish I was close to Switzerland, so that I could see an AD, put the watch on my wrist and see if it fits or not


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

Except that there are no Doxa ADs in Switzerland either  

The UK has apparently some with the “Watches of Switzerland” chain. And that’s about it…


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

No Swiss resident would wear a Doxa, the same as no Japan resident wears Grand Seiko


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

BobMartian said:


> No Swiss resident would wear a Doxa, the same as no Japan resident wears Grand Seiko


It’s always good with sweeping generalisations backed with no facts at all - thanks! 

No French resident would drive a Renault! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

BobMartian said:


> No Swiss resident would wear a Doxa, *the same as no Japan resident wears Grand Seiko*


Uh apart from the buyers of absolutely all of them until at least 2010  as I recall Ball Watch USA didn't have any dealers in Germany until relatively recently, despite being a "global" partner of BMW for several years.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

paysdoufs said:


> Except that there are no Doxa ADs in Switzerland either
> 
> The UK has apparently some with the “Watches of Switzerland” chain. And that’s about it…


Any reason for the misinformation? Anyone can easily verify that Doxa has its own store in Bienne, as well as being available through about 10 different retailers in the UK. So just wondering what the motive for the deliberate wrong information, that's easy to refute in moments, is all about.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

It's the old expression.... never let facts get in the way of a good story 




One-Seventy said:


> Any reason for the misinformation? Anyone can easily verify that Doxa has its own store in Bienne, as well as being available through about 10 different retailers in the UK. So just wondering what the motive for the deliberate wrong information, that's easy to refute in moments, is all about.


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

BobMartian said:


> No Swiss resident would wear a Doxa, the same as no Japan resident wears Grand Seiko


This is such a head scratchingly-weird comment.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

BobMartian said:


> No Swiss resident would wear a Doxa, the same as no Japan resident wears Grand Seiko


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

ermmmm .....how about some more 600 wrist pics - some more must have arrived by now...


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

paysdoufs said:


> opposing the UK situation to that in other countries since this was @paj20 's original question)


Im correcting myself re. one point: Apparently, Doxa has now secured a whopping 4 additional brick & mortar retailers across Germany and 5 in Italy  Not that that helps @paj20 the least with his original question or changes anything re. the situation in Switzerland/Bienne…


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Let's stop the rule 2 violations and trolling please.


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

Fine with me 

*@Everyone:* Do NOT assume (as laid out in post #193 above erroneously and suggested on their website) that there’s a _conventional_ Doxa boutique (like, in the pedestrian center of Bienne), where you can simply drop by to purchase any of their watches. If you happen to be in Switzerland, call Doxa to understand what’s possible and what's not, and where and when.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Is anyone else surprised how few of the new 600T we have seen in this sub-forum? I mean, this is the most concentrated group of Doxa enthusiasts on the web and we have seen, what, two wrist shots?

My 600T arrives tomorrow and I will be posting a mini-review, but I wonder if this release is under-performing Doxa's expectations. If the core group of Doxa aficionados isn't biting, then how well are these really going to sell to the general public?


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

SaddleSC said:


> Is anyone else surprised how few of the new 600T we have seen in this sub-forum? I mean, this is the most concentrated group of Doxa enthusiasts on the web and we have seen, what, two wrist shots?
> 
> My 600T arrives tomorrow and I will be posting a mini-review, but I wonder if this release is under-performing Doxa's expectations. If the core group of Doxa aficionados isn't biting, then how well are these really going to sell to the general public?


So which combination did you end up getting? Or do we need to wait for the reveal? Looking forward to lots of pix 🍊 🤿 🦈


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Congrats SaddleSC! Looking forward to your pics and mini review. 

I’ve been surprised by the lack of pics. Not just here but everywhere I’ve been searching for them.

I was hoping to see some more real world pics before making a decision but couldn’t hold out anymore and ended up pulling the trigger on Friday.

Went with aquamarine with the ceramic bezel which I have yet to see any live pics or video clips of. 

Was happy to see a YouTube video posted today by Watch Maniac of an aquamarine with steel bezel. 

Looks to be a sample without the movement but video is in Italian and unfortunately I don’t speak it at all.

Looking forward to hopefully seeing more pics and hearing more impressions from people while I wait for mine to arrive. Will be sure to add some pics of my own when it gets here.

Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

The 600t has only just done the LE thing (titanium special edition) so the harder-core Doxa fans are tapped out for the time being. (Also, many of those will be a bit sore that a standard version in steel is now available, so they won't be buying/will be taking to social media to voice displeasure.) 

'80s design watches aren't the most popular, as it's not considered retro by people with money, who lived through the 80s, and remember them all too well. For retro to work, you have to wait until people don't remember it.

Also apparently stock is slow to reach the USA, where most of the its fans are. 

I like the black one - I owned a Seiko with this case shape in the 1980s .


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Bought the Divingstar and just also bought a Sharkhunter. So two for me. 

I am a product of the 80’s and love it. Wish the world would go back to 1983. 

I like the 600 more than the standard 300 case. Yes, I said it.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

kca said:


> Went with aquamarine with the ceramic bezel which I have yet to see any live pics or video clips of.
> 
> Was happy to see a YouTube video posted today by Watch Maniac of an aquamarine with steel bezel.
> 
> ...


Aquamarine is what I'm considering, too, if for no other reason than I've been fortunate to own most of the other colors over the years....looking forward to your thoughts and pictures to help me decide between ceramic and steel bezel.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

One-Seventy said:


> I like the black one - I owned a Seiko with this case shape in the 1980s .


If you don't mind would you share the model/ref of the Seiko with this case shape?


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

I still can’t decide on color. Aquamarine stands out to me the most but I already have an Aquamarine 300T so I want to try a different color. Pictures are only making it harder to decide!


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

deepsea03 said:


> If you don't mind would you share the model/ref of the Seiko with this case shape?


There's no chance of that, I'm afraid. But Grand Seiko recently recycled a very similar case shape for one of its GMTs (May 2021):




















Both watches are based on early '80s designs. Grand Seiko wasn't around in the early 80s (it went on a hiatus from 75 to 87) so the original design, which is very similar with polished swage lines, brushed top surface and sides, and trapezoidal lug profile, is probably Doxa from its original 600t. Whatever that 80s Seiko was, likely post-dated the Doxa, but I'm only guessing here. 

My old Seiko had a fixed bezel that looked like it should turn, but didn't - just like the GS.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

deepsea03 said:


> Aquamarine is what I'm considering, too, if for no other reason than I've been fortunate to own most of the other colors over the years....looking forward to your thoughts and pictures to help me decide between ceramic and steel bezel.


This is my first Doxa. I always thought a 1200t/300(t) Professional would be my first. For some reason after years of wanting one I still haven’t gone for it..

When I first saw the Time and Tide release I was really interested and liked the different design. Dragged my feet on it and missed the boat. When the steel version was announced I was sold but had a really hard time deciding which one.

Came down to Caribbean and aquamarine for me and aquamarine won out. Decided to go with the ceramic bezel as I think I’ll like the contrast the black provides.

Knowing I’ll probably add a 300(t) Professional at some point helped my decision as I wanted to go with a completely different configuration and the ceramic bezel adds to that.

Being born in 1974 I am another huge fan of the ‘80s having spent a large chunk of my formative years in that decade. Maybe that’s what pushed me to buy this before the 300. Haha.

Now I anxiously await my shipping notice and delivery.

Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Never thought I’d wear a 40mm ever again. Love the thickness.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

The Stowa Prodiver is very similar


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Look forward to more pics and your thoughts - I love the job Doxa have done with the options (though I can't decide which of those Divingstar ...ooops.... divingstar bezels I prefer!) but am a bit on the shelf about how it will wear on my skinny wrist. It may be one Doxa I'd need to try before I buy!


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

My aquamarine arrived a little while ago and just got back from having the bracelet sized.

Very hard to capture the accurate color on my phone . It’s now where near as light as most of these pics show.

To my eye it’s closest in color to the tea pot and the outdoor photo is the most accurate but still not quite what I’m seeing.

Definitely rides high on the wrist. As others have mentioned I have no idea why they made the case back like this. 

Despite the height and weight I actually find it pretty comfortable on the bracelet sized for my just over 7 inch wrist.

I don’t think the thickness will be an issue for me at all as I own/have owned some pretty thick watches. Currently have the 2020 Aquastar Deepstar chrono which is actually a little thicker.

As I mentioned previously, my first Doxa. Not only that, it’s the first I’ve ever seen in person so unfortunately, I have no frame of reference to compare it to any other models.

I will say my first impressions are very good and I can see myself really enjoying this one. Especially since I don’t have anything like it in my collection. 












































































Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Looks tremendous. Health to enjoy it



kca said:


> My aquamarine arrived a little while ago and just got back from having the bracelet sized.
> 
> Very hard to capture the accurate color on my phone . It’s now where near as light as most of these pics show.
> 
> ...


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Looks tremendous. Health to enjoy it


Thank you! Definitely happy with my choice.

Here’s another pic because threads can always use more 











Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Does anyone tried it on a NATO/ZULU ??
I'm wondering if this case back could be a problem if someone want to wear it on NATO.

Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

DTDiver said:


> Does anyone tried it on a NATO/ZULU ??
> I'm wondering if this case back could be a problem if someone want to wear it on NATO.
> 
> Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


I find the case back to be so thick that the NATO just exacerbates that issue, so 2-piece straps or bracelet only for me.


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

I love the look (especially the aquamarine) but the thickness has me on the fence. 

Anyone have a qualitative comparison to the 1200/300T case? I found that too top heavy for my taste.


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

SaddleSC said:


> I find the case back to be so thick that the NATO just exacerbates that issue, so 2-piece straps or bracelet only for me.


Probably. 

It could be a deal breaker for me. I didn't buy the Sub 200 because of this weird 21mm lug width... And now this oversized case back seems to kill the versality of this sport/tool watch by limiting it to the strap and the bracelet. 

I really like Doxa. I own a 1200T. I was looking for a Divingstar and an Aquamarine in the 300T, but I clearly don't have the pocket to assume my tastes (like many of us). The Sub 600T was an option (after the disappointment of the Sub 200), but considering I prefer nylon for warm days of summer... 

There are some design choices at Doxa HQ that are questionable. Some are pretty good, but the weird lug width, belly case back ... seriously..

Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Freudian (Mar 2, 2015)

+1 After passing on the 42mm size + 21mm lug width of the 200, my hopes were high for the 600 when I saw the 40mm case size. But alas, when I saw the height of the thing, it was a quick turn off. It looks like a real doorknob basher.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

DTDiver said:


> Probably.
> 
> It could be a deal breaker for me. I didn't buy the Sub 200 because of this weird 21mm lug width... And now this oversized case back seems to kill the versality of this sport/tool watch by limiting it to the strap and the bracelet.
> 
> ...





Freudian said:


> +1 After passing on the 42mm size + 21mm lug width of the 200, my hopes were high for the 600 when I saw the 40mm case size. But alas, when I saw the height of the thing, it was a quick turn off. It looks like a real doorknob basher.


The Sub 200 has a 19mm lug width, not 21mm, but I certainly understand your point


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

What is the lug width on these? 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

mplsabdullah said:


> What is the lug width on these?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


The 600T has a standard 20mm lug width...as it should be


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

SaddleSC said:


> The 600T has a standard 20mm lug width...as it should be


Thank you

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

I like doorknockers.


----------



## Aero2001 (Sep 25, 2014)

Freudian said:


> +1 After passing on the 42mm size + 21mm lug width of the 200, my hopes were high for the 600 when I saw the 40mm case size. But alas, when I saw the height of the thing, it was a quick turn off. It looks like a real doorknob basher.


Yes, I was very excited about the 40mm diameter and reasonable lug-to-lug, and immediately thought the Divingstar could scratch my itch for a classic diver with yellow dial. But the height and weight are deal breakers for me. I've become accustomed to my titanium Citizen diver that's only 12mm thick, and while I'm willing to go somewhat thicker and heavier, I'm afraid this Doxa would be too much.


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

I find it a bit sad that people are so easily scared away by internet hearsay nowadays. Wearability is more than just a bunch of numbers - be they in gr or mm…

Anyway - for what it’s worth, I just took what I consider an interesting screen-grab from the YT review of the 600T by Watch Maniac. But you have to note that on the left it’s not a current generation (Jenny) SUB 300T, but an older 1200T:








The current SUB 300T wears just fine on my wrist (and does not seem to have a lower profile that is wildly different from the 1200T depicted above). So I frankly don’t see anything here that would make me fear that the 600T will pose big problems IRL.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

paysdoufs said:


> I find it a bit sad that people are so easily scared away by internet hearsay nowadays. Wearability is more than just a bunch of numbers - be they in gr or mm…
> 
> Anyway - for what it’s worth, I just took what I consider an interesting screen-grab from the YT review of the 600T by Watch Maniac. But you have to note that on the left it’s not a current generation (Jenny) SUB 300T, but an older 1200T:
> View attachment 16314885
> ...


That’s a great point and it’s exactly the photo I have been looking for. The 300t is my daily and I was slightly scared by the 600t’s height, but it really doesn’t look bad in comparison 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

I just added the 600T Searambler and it is absolutely STUNNING in person!


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

What is the height of the just the caseback?


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

First. My mistake earlier: yes, the Sub200 had 19mm lug width (and not 21mm as I wrote. I was confused because I had an eye on the Longines Conquest ...with 21mm lug width). Thank for the correction.

Second. In order to make this clear, does some lucky owners of this 600T could take some photos in different angles of the watch on nato and/or on Zulu straps ? We could see what it looks like.

Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Although these seem overly thick to me, there's no denying they are sharp. Really nice looking.

What I find really perplexing are the red outlines on the lume plots for the silver, black, and blue dials. Red just seems an odd choice for these colorways.


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

DTDiver said:


> First. My mistake earlier: yes, the Sub200 had 19mm lug width (and not 21mm as I wrote. I was confused because I had an eye on the Longines Conquest ...with 21mm lug width). Thank for the correction.
> 
> Second. In order to make this clear, does some lucky owners of this 600T could take some photos in different angles of the watch on nato and/or on Zulu straps ? We could see what it looks like.
> 
> Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


I find this picture on the Doxa Insta page. Not very helpful I guess, but I find that view from above it is just perfect!


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

That is a good looking watch .... difficult to know whether its better with the silver or black bezel...anyone know how the dial size compares with a 300T?


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

8505davids said:


> That is a good looking watch .... difficult to know whether its better with the silver or black bezel...anyone know how the dial size compares with a 300T?


My theory is to go with the ceramic bezel because it is so unlike the 300/300T series and it gives great contrast to enhance readability. I can measure the dial sizes for you later but I will say that visually the 600T appears smaller than the 300T when viewed straight down on the wrist.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Will someone measure the height of only the caseback? From pictures it appears 7- 9mm


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> I just added the 600T Searambler and it is absolutely STUNNING in person!


Oooooh, ID on that shark mesh?


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> My theory is to go with the ceramic bezel because it is so unlike the 300/300T series and it gives great contrast to enhance readability. I can measure the dial sizes for you later but I will say that visually the 600T appears smaller than the 300T when viewed straight down on the wrist.


The black bezel is growing on me...


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

sh3l8y said:


> Oooooh, ID on that shark mesh?


It is a generic "shark mesh 20mm" that I found on eBay...you need a dremel with a cutting wheel to properly size it, but once it is fit to your wrist, it is very very comfortable.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Went with the vintage version, today


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

Anyone else get it? I'm still considering the aqua with silver bezel but I like this watch for the bracelet and am afraid I will take it off and wear with a strap anyway lol


----------



## Chiane (Jan 19, 2015)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Never thought I’d wear a 40mm ever again. Love the thickness.


Thanks for the pics. How does the comfort feel? It looks odd that you could slide a pencil under the lugs, as if Doxa has no idea how a human wrist is shaped. Does it look as weird in person floating up that high?


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

But does it still sit up so much if you don't wear it over the hard wrist bones?


----------



## Neyra (Dec 27, 2020)

Seriously looking into getting one of these (professional ceramic on steel). Curious how owners are liking theirs!


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Got mine on an Erika’s today. Only complaint is it adds height.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

@*oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo*
That's so cool, your vintage 600T. Is the new watch thicker than yours or about the same? Could you show side profile of your vintage 600T please?


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

achilles said:


> @*oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo*
> That's so cool, your vintage 600T. Is the new watch thicker than yours or about the same? Could you show side profile of your vintage 600T please?


Thanks 🙏🏽! It’s amazing in person, really grateful to have an original. So I would say it’s relatively the same, I’m measuring around 14mm maybe just a microscopic mm under. Where the new reissue I believe is at 14.15mm. But I can tell you this, I have had other watches measure slightly less thicker in dimensions that wore proportionally more thicker on the wrist for some reason. I believe it’s the way the case shape of the 600t was designed with the sloping lugs but the wrist presence in-terms of thickness is not noticeable and very comfortable. If it wasn’t that I had this one I would definitely consider the reissue. Cheers!


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

I am curious what the height difference is for only the caseback between the original and the new 600T.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

BobMartian said:


> I am curious what the height difference is for only the caseback between the original and the new 600T.


I’m not sure but I bet they are the same as the overall thickness is virtually the same. I see there’s a lot of people that seem concerned about the thickness. Although it’s subjective in my opinion it’s not as significant as it may seem on paper. Profile pictures that you see being posted are exaggerated by the camera and angle you are taking it, plus photos make images appear larger than what they seem.

I saw a photo on here where the person had the bracelet installed and they shot a profile shot with their wrist bent forward that seemed to create a gap and make it look too thick. The reason for that is because if you bend your wrist forward at that angle it’s going to create an exaggeration to the watches profile thickness when taking a photo, plus it lifts the watch up higher creating that perception. But when wearing the watch that’s not the case. When I’m wearing mine I don’t even see the caseback. It wears really comfortable and the caseback almost feels like it disappears and sinks into the wrist.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

From pictures the new version appears to have a thicker caseback and thinner bezel.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

BobMartian said:


> From pictures the new version appears to have a thicker caseback and thinner bezel.


That’s tough to tell but you might be right. I can better measure the bezel thickness of mine as opposed to the caseback and that might help if someone with the new model can measure there’s…


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Here is a vintage bezel. It is 3.8mm thick


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

All that drama and the watch is like the same thickness as any other watch...


----------



## JOPatt14 (Dec 20, 2019)

Beautiful


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Any 600 Sharkhunters out in the wild yet?


----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)

I was very hesitant to take the plunge as the case heighth was a big sticking point for me. I ended up pulling the trigger, & I’m glad I did!!! I love this watch!! I have 4 ‘cushion’ case DOXA’s, so this is a nice change of pace.


----------



## heineken4u (Sep 1, 2018)

I think the 600t looks better on the rubber strap. 

Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBrownHope (Feb 27, 2020)

Got the 600T Divingstar on ceramic/bracelet and a 600T Sharkhunter on ceramic/bracelet. Ultimately, the Sharkie won out mostly because it was my first Sharkie in the Doxa collection, and I put it on the orange rubber which just did it for me. It complements the orange elements very well. The orange minute hand, the subtle orange around the indices, the pop of the orange numbers off that ceramic insert... it all just oozes DOXA. Here are some photos in various lighting.


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

TheBrownHope said:


> Got the 600T Divingstar on ceramic/bracelet and a 600T Sharkhunter on ceramic/bracelet. Ultimately, the Sharkie won out mostly because it was my first Sharkie in the Doxa collection, and I put it on the orange rubber which just did it for me. It complements the orange elements very well. The orange minute hand, the subtle orange around the indices, the pop of the orange numbers off that ceramic insert... it all just oozes DOXA. Here are some photos in various lighting.
> 
> View attachment 16389054
> View attachment 16389060
> ...


  Thanks a lot for sharing. I like a lot your combo (SH + ceramic + orange strap) and the pictures are just stunning


----------



## jettech (Oct 3, 2009)

That rubber strap makes all the difference. Good looking watch.


----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)

TheBrownHope said:


> Got the 600T Divingstar on ceramic/bracelet and a 600T Sharkhunter on ceramic/bracelet. Ultimately, the Sharkie won out mostly because it was my first Sharkie in the Doxa collection, and I put it on the orange rubber which just did it for me. It complements the orange elements very well. The orange minute hand, the subtle orange around the indices, the pop of the orange numbers off that ceramic insert... it all just oozes DOXA. Here are some photos in various lighting.
> 
> View attachment 16389054
> View attachment 16389060
> ...


All I can say is WOW! That looks absolutely awesome.


----------



## Focal (Feb 14, 2006)

This is a nice looking watch, and I think it looks great on both the bracelet and the strap. A great new option from Doxa!


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

Hodinkee Review
James Stacey just reviewed the 600t!


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

Today's Hodinkee hit piece on the 600T was certainly interesting. I guess if they don't sell it in their store, it isn't worth buying.


----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)

I really don't care for Hodinkee's reviews at all! I agree 100% that if they don't sell the watch, it's not all that great, but the watches they do sell....great reviews abound!

Everyone has their own bias & tastes, but Hodinkee, with their 'bully pulpit' takes the cake.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

The article echoes what I’ve heard from other owners of the 600T.

“For my wrist, the problem isn't the width (40mm being more than reasonable, in terms of width) but rather it stems from how the watch carries its 14.5mm thickness, with a good bit of it protruding like a super-thick caseback underneath the natural flank of the watch.”

Could someone who owns the 600T measure the thickness of just the caseback? From the pictures the caseback appears around 5- 7mm. Or almost half the total height of the watch.










Hands-On: A Lesson In Proportion And Fit With The Doxa Sub 600T


Does this chunky '80s design work for today's wrists?




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## Chiane (Jan 19, 2015)

rneiman3 said:


> I really don't care for Hodinkee's reviews at all! I agree 100% that if they don't sell the watch, it's not all that great, but the watches they do sell....great reviews abound!
> 
> Everyone has their own bias & tastes, but Hodinkee, with their 'bully pulpit' takes the cake.


I really don't agree that there's some sort of conspiracy going on here. I have made a few earlier remarks in this thread asking about this exact fit issue that worried me. Take a look at the picture showing the side angle of the watch on the wrist (it blocks me from copying and pasting here-now that's a conspiracy!). I could slide a pen between the lugs and the wrist on either side. You don't need to have it in for Doxa to see that doesn't sit well. I love, love, love the look of this model, and really want it to work for me. Hodinkee can say whatever they want, but words are just words, and that picture speaks volumes. Great looking watch, but did Doxa forget what human anatomy is shaped like? I have the same 7" wrist as the reviewer and have no watches that site like that, so I may just deal with it as I like the look so much, but it should be allowed to be discussed openly and honestly. Does that really look like a comfortable fit to you?


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I love the look of the watch. They took the Aubry design and updated it and made it much more vibrant, but what the heck were they thinking with this.

I won't even comment on the strap and buckle except for #@$%&*, but they never even tried to accommodate the golden rule of wearability...... the closer the lugs and caseback are to the same plane the better the watch hugs the wrist. The bottom of the lugs and the bottom of the caseback are so far apart they are in different zip codes! The reality is it didn't have to be like that.

It actually pains me to say it, but Doxa snatched defeat from the jaws of victory with this.


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

Hands-On: A Lesson In Proportion And Fit With The Doxa Sub 600T


Does this chunky '80s design work for today's wrists?




www.hodinkee.com





I'm so glad theyade this article lol


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

Hit piece? 
James (and Jason) have done more to promote Doxa to a wider audience than probably anyone else. They love the brand. 
James’s views on this watch echo mine to a T (as well as a number of other Doxa fans in this thread). 
I think that article was honest and fair.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Ignoring the strap. 

In fairness the vintage 600T has almost the same problem. However, it is a little thinner. I just measured mine at 13.5mm thick. 










On the aftermarket bracelet it actually doesn't wear too bad










But here is the thing. As a manufacturer who is bringing back a classic design which was never that great in terms of wearability, do you go ahead and make it exactly the same and have the same wearability problems or modify the design slightly to make it a better wearing watch? I'm just a dumb Paddy, but I know what I would do.

Doxa chose to make the watch almost 1mm thicker and hence more like a spinning top in terms of wobbliness - I think I just made that word up  which I consider a bad move. If they had gone down to 13mm thick, at least on the bracelet, I believe the watch would have worn far better. It would have still looked like the vintage but in my opinion, it would have been a better watch.

People get caught up on how cool a watch looks, I'm just as guilty as everyone else, but looks aren't worth squat if the wearability sucks.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Well said. Totally agree with you. Doxa sent the watches to James, there is always an expectation that any reviewer will say nice things, but sometimes they don't. Let's be totally honest here, how many ionfomercials have we seen for just about any watch that is obviously a paid for promotion? All they do is propagate the 'Emperor's new clothes' and we all know how that ended up.

I think it was a very fair review. Doxa could and should learn from this.



Iron swan said:


> Hit piece?
> James (and Jason) have done more to promote Doxa to a wider audience than probably anyone else. They love the brand.
> James’s views on this watch echo mine to a T (as well as a number of other Doxa fans in this thread).
> I think that article was honest and fair.


----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Well said. Totally agree with you. Doxa sent the watches to James, there is always an expectation that any reviewer will say nice things, but sometimes they don't. Let's be totally honest here, how many ionfomercials have we seen for just about any watch that is obviously a paid for promotion? All they do is propagate the 'Emperor's new clothes' and we all know how that ended up.
> 
> I think it was a very fair review. Doxa could and should learn from this.


The problem is that Hodinkee is not a totally objective enterprise as they are a watch retailer for many dive watch brands and they a have reputation for favoring brands they sell and Doxa is not a brand they sell. no argument there.

If Hodinkee weren’t a watch retailer their their review of competing brands would carry much more weight.

Bad move on Doxa’s part not realizing this.


----------



## Chiane (Jan 19, 2015)

RSM13 said:


> The problem is that Hodinkee is not a totally objective enterprise as they are a watch retailer for many dive watch brands and they a have reputation for favoring brands they sell and Doxa is not a brand they sell. no argument there.
> 
> If Hodinkee weren’t a watch retailer their their review of competing brands would carry much more weight.
> 
> Bad move on Doxa’s part not realizing this.


regardless of what they said, if you have eyes you can see their concerns are legitimate. Anything beyond common sense and pictures is just noise. I mean, serious question, what do you think they are lying about?


----------



## 19thnervousbreakdown (Dec 1, 2021)

James Stacey finished his review at Hodinkee.
great pictures ! Looks good on a grey NATO, but not as good as the 300 on NATO. For me the 600T looks best on an ISOFRANE.

Review by J Stacey


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Yep - must have been an issue with the original - but then I'm not a stickler for 1 to 1 copies, when reissuing a classic design, if there were issues with that design. Strikes me as only common sense to look at the design and improve or update anything that would make it easier to sell to a bigger audience .... and from above this is a great looking watch with a truly terrific range of options, at a winning price. All it needed was to do away with that extra bit of case between the back and the main case (heighten the bezel if necessary) and/or do what everyone else did with these 'flat' tonneau designs - increase the side depth a little at the lugs by sloping/curving the bottom down a bit to the wrist, which is not at all noticeable as your eye is drawn to the flat top. Wearing this design on the hard wrist bones rather than the fleshier more usual part of the wrist doesn't help, but even then its tough to carry off.

If you are happy with the fit then you have a great looking watch ... just MHO that even more people could have enjoyed it and Doxa banked more money by being a bit more savvy.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Design, design, design. My vintage Aquastar Benthos 500 is a much bigger and heavier watch. It had to be thicker because the movement was thicker as it incorporated a flyback mechanism, yet it wears better than the vintage 600T. I'll bet the new one has a thinner caseback ;-) I'll let the picture do the talking


----------



## USMCSGT0331 (Oct 30, 2021)

jstancato said:


> Hodinkee Review
> James Stacey just reviewed the 600t!


The author's comments on the strap, caseback and lugs (and even the photo angles demonstrating this on his wrist) look like they were pulled from the discussion we had about the 600T Pacific 3+ months ago. It would have been easier to just copy and paste some of our posts about the 600T Pacific instead of writing an article from scratch, since it's all the same information, lol. The first watches are in hand starting on page 16 of the thread in the link below, my review of the 600T begins in post 317:

The New SUB 600T

In that first post and subsequent posts about the 600T, I raised many concerns over the rubber strap that came with the watch. I even compared the strap thickness to the thickness of other watches (the case of the other watches, not the straps!).

A few posts later @Flyingdoctor was the first to point out the unnecessarily thick caseback and how high the lugs were. On the next page (post 327) I show photos of the scratches on the low grade titanium case from just 24 hours of normal wear. I hope Doxa used better steel for their regular production watches, they really skimped out on quality titanium for the limited edition release.

On page 18 (post 344) I show more photos of the problems with the rubber strap, the caseback and the lug height. I posted a lot of photos/information and I even show what the watch looks like with different straps (such as a Nato). Here's a link to that page, everyone who's on the fence about buying a 600T should take a look at the photos/information:

The New SUB 600T

All of this information about the 600T watches has been on this site for months already, there's nothing new in the Hodinkee article and no one here should be surprised by the constructive criticism. I wouldn't be surprised if the author of that article read the 600T Pacific thread and used some of the information in his article. There's nothing wrong with that, my main point is that all the information was already on this site and many questions in this thread are answered over in the original 600T Pacific discussion.

Obviously there's differences between a titanium watch and a steel watch, but beyond the type of metal used, everything else between the limited edition and the regular production 600T watches is the same. I highly recommend reading the other thread, start on page 16 because that's when the watches started to be delivered. It's a pretty thorough and in depth discussion with a lot of useful information that still applies to the regular production watches.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

MaximillionBuxx said:


> Today's Hodinkee hit piece on the 600T was certainly interesting. I guess if they don't sell it in their store, it isn't worth buying.


have you ever listed to the grey NATO podcast? James Stacey loves doxa…


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

RSM13 said:


> The problem is that Hodinkee is not a totally objective enterprise as they are a watch retailer for many dive watch brands and they a have reputation for favoring brands they sell and Doxa is not a brand they sell. no argument there.
> 
> If Hodinkee weren’t a watch retailer their their review of competing brands would carry much more weight.
> 
> Bad move on Doxa’s part not realizing this.


That's also my problem with Hodinkee generally. They try to have it both ways. On one hand, they act as if they are a legit journalistic enterprise and on the other they are a machine that pushes a lot of limited edition garbage (John Mayer anything anyone?) because it sells and their readers think they are getting a neutral objective opinion.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

MaximillionBuxx said:


> That's also my problem with Hodinkee generally. They try to have it both ways. On one hand, they act as if they are a legit journalistic enterprise and on the other they are a machine that pushes a lot of limited edition garbage (John Mayer anything anyone?) because it sells and their readers think they are getting a neutral objective opinion.


I thought the article was fair albeit it a copy and paste job from our thread. The watch has its flaws. Some strange design choices coming from a modern redesign. Not sure how Doxa failed to fix the protruding lower part of the case. That said, lots of watches have flaws and are loved. For example, GS spring drive indicators are ugly and the bracelets stink yet Hodinkee and others love them (including me). The 600 is charming, retro and most importantly fun. I’m satisfied with mine, warts and all.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

It is really, really, really difficult to be impartial. You have to neither love or hate the watch but be totally neutral in your feelings towards it. Impossible to do in my opinion. I'm one of the biggest Doxa watch fan boys on the planet so I can never be impartial. However, I love the look of the 600T face on, I hate the caseback thickness, Jenny fish and caseback bottom to bottom of lugs distance. I have no real respect for the new managent and their decisions....yet..... but I like some of the things that they have done. I try to call it like I see it, James will do the same. I think it is grossly unfair to slag him off calling it a hit piece.

As for using info elsewhere. Huh, just about every YouTube video or review that waxes lyrically about Doxa's history got the information from my books either directly or second hand. That's the nature of the game.

The SUB 600T is a great looking watch but Doxa could have made it better, they chose not to do so and have to live and hopefully learn from reviews like James'.

Look at the ....ahem....reviews..... of the Titanium pacific..holy mackerel there were all just infomercials. Time and Tide pieces were an orgasm fest which totally ignored any of the case and strap failings.

What would you rather read? A James review or a Time and Tide type review?


----------



## Chiane (Jan 19, 2015)

MaximillionBuxx said:


> That's also my problem with Hodinkee generally. They try to have it both ways. On one hand, they act as if they are a legit journalistic enterprise and on the other they are a machine that pushes a lot of limited edition garbage (John Mayer anything anyone?) because it sells and their readers think they are getting a neutral objective opinion.


What did he say that was not true? What should he have said? Or was there no way to win here?


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Chiane said:


> What did he say that was not true? What should he have said? Or was there no way to win here?


There was no way to win. But his blanket statement the watch doesn’t work on a wrist smaller than 7 was a misfire. It’s simply not true and probably should be clarified as that will scare off a lot of buyers.


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

Chiane said:


> What did he say that was not true? What should he have said? Or was there no way to win here?


I don't think there is a way to win, honestly. Once you start acting as a dealer for a bunch of different brands, I think you give up all of your journalistic integrity as far as reviewing other people's products are concerned. I've seen Hodinkee push a lot of garbage in the past couple of years. It makes it hard to view anything they publish as unbiased.

On top of everything else, Hodinkee very much edits negative comments that are made in relations to products that they sell. Whether or not you agree with the review in question isn't important. It's the fact that Hodinkee tries to promote itself as a creator of content with some degree of journalistic integrity (Clymer mentions his journalism degree almost every time he gets inteviewed), when in fact they are just another retailer.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Couple of questions.

Is James a full time employee of Hodinkee selling watches? As far as I know he is a freelance writer. Did Hodinkee management either give instructions to him to write a "hit piece" on Doxa because they have had some run in with Doxa management or edit his writing negatively because they don't sell Doxa watches? That kind of doodoo works great until you get found out. Would they risk that? I don't think so.

How many 'reviews' are paid for informercials by Doxa or other brands? Not seeing the same kind of kickback against them.

This wasn't a paid for infomercial. Doxa sent the watches for review with a hope it would be favourable because James is a fan but with no guarantee, which I applaud them for. James told it like it is, and I applaud him for it too.

The mistake he made was he said the watch doesn't work on a wrist smaller than 7 inches. I propose that the watch doesn't work on any wrist whatever the size. Sure you can lock down the bracelet or strap tight to stop it moving, but at the risk of cutting off the blood flow to your hand.

Look at the design. In terms of balance, wrist contact and center of gravity, it is not the greatest. But the watch is a looker and pays homage to an iconic design from Doxa's history, people will buy it because of that and look past and design flaws. That's great.

Let me ask everyone here. How many watches have you bought and then sold because they just didn't do it for you either looks or wearability. Have you ever expressed any negativity towards them because of that?

Don't shoot the messenger, buy one and make your own decisions and feelings known. Hell, even I am looking for a cheap one or a loaner because I want to review it and compare it against my vintage.




MaximillionBuxx said:


> I don't think there is a way to win, honestly. Once you start acting as a dealer for a bunch of different brands, I think you give up all of your journalistic integrity as far as reviewing other people's products are concerned. I've seen Hodinkee push a lot of garbage in the past couple of years. It makes it hard to view anything they publish as unbiased.
> 
> On top of everything else, Hodinkee makes very much edits negative comments that are made in relations to products that they sell. Whether or not you agree with the review in question isn't important. It's the fact that Hodinkee tries to promote itself as a creator of content with some degree of journalistic integrity (Clymer mentions his journalism degree almost every time he gets inteviewed), when in fact they are just another retailer.


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Couple of questions.
> 
> Is James a full time employee of Hodinkee selling watches? As far as I know he is a freelance writer. Did Hodinkee management either give instructions to him to write a "hit piece" on Doxa because they have had some run in with Doxa management or edit his writing negatively because they don't sell Doxa watches? That kind of doodoo works great until you get found out. Would they risk that? I don't think so.
> 
> ...


Let me put it this way. Hodinkee heavily edits all of the content it receives; this includes content that it purchases from third parties or is generated by staff. Hodinkee heavily monitors and edits or deletes any criticism that is made in the comments section dealing with timepieces it is selling. Hodinkee generally doesn't publish anything that negatively reflects on the products it sells. It just doesn't. That's good business.

At the same time, Hodinkee will happily publish negative reviews of watches that are sold by brands with which it doesn't maintain a business relationship. In essence, whether intended by the writer or not, a negative review becomes a de facto "hit piece" as the publication of the article discourages purchasing that item while other content on the site pushes the consumer into Hodinkee's sales boutique no matter the quality of what is sold there. It's sleazy and they deserve to be called out on it.

The criticisms of the 600T may be valid or not (I haven't worn it yet, but suspect it wears strange like my 1500T which is too tall as well), but you can bet that if Hodinkee was an authorized retailer of Doxa the only published article would look just like the dreck review on Time + Tide.

Edit: I appreciate the discussion, btw. If we are really going to get granular about it, my issue isn't with James Stacey's review, but the way Hodinkee uses negative content to steer unsaavy consumers into purchasing what are often overpriced or lesser quality products off of their website.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Flyingdoctor said:


> The mistake he made was he said the watch doesn't work on a wrist smaller than 7 inches. I propose that the watch doesn't work on any wrist whatever the size. Sure you can lock down the bracelet or strap tight to stop it moving, but at the risk of cutting off the blood flow to your hand.


While I assume there is sarcasm here, this too is a gross overreaction. I wore the watch for several days on an Erica’s. My wrist is 6.75. Zero problem with the height or the center of gravity. Zero problem with the seize or weight. Mine is the titanium version so ymmv. I actually have considered selling it based on all the criticism but when I look at that stunning blue dial and retro angular case shape, I can’t bring myself to do it. Probably my biggest complaint is how just a few tweaks could have made a cool even better. Missed opportunity for sure.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Here are a few photos of mine. Apologies for the not so great pictures.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I would contend that the steel and titanium versions wear differently because the titanium one will be far lighter and because of that it's center of gravity will be different. Movements will be the same but cases different. Also your images would echo my comment about wearing the strap very tight



















Your wrist is the same size as mine and you put your money where your mouth is so for me and I'm sure others, your opinions have an element of veracity that even mine don't as I don't own either the steel or titanium and the vintage one I own is dimensionally different in thickness.




Tpp3975 said:


> While I assume there is sarcasm here, this too is a gross overreaction. I wore the watch for several days on an Erica’s. My wrist is 6.75. Zero problem with the height or the center of gravity. Zero problem with the seize or weight. Mine is the titanium version so ymmv. I actually have considered selling it based on all the criticism but when I look at that stunning blue dial and retro angular case shape, I can’t bring myself to do it. Probably my biggest complaint is how just a few tweaks could have made a cool even better. Missed opportunity for sure.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Comments in red in the thread



MaximillionBuxx said:


> Let me put it this way. Hodinkee heavily edits all of the content it receives; this includes content that it purchases from third parties or is generated by staff. Hodinkee heavily monitors and edits or deletes any criticism that is made in the comments section dealing with timepieces it is selling.
> 
> Interesting comment. That concerns me it true especially if I was writing articles for them
> 
> ...


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Flyingdoctor said:


> I would contend that the steel and titanium versions wear differently because the titanium one will be far lighter and because of that it's center of gravity will be different. Movements will be the same but cases different. Also your images would echo my comment about wearing the strap very tight
> 
> View attachment 16419609
> 
> ...


It’s not that tight. Snug for sure. That’s how I prefer to wear most of my watches.


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Comments in red in the thread


I have to admit, I'm overly sensitive about negative reviews as well. I remember about 10-15 years ago I would occasionally get private messages from ex Doxa business partners and employees whenever I'd make a positive comment about one of their products online. It always came down to a bunch of insinuated whistle-blower stuff because they felt unfairly compensated. I think a lot of bad stuff got spread online by one or two people in that era.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I think a lot of bad stuff gets spread online by one or two people in this era too.



MaximillionBuxx said:


> I have to admit, I'm overly sensitive about negative reviews as well. I remember about 10-15 years ago I would occasionally get private messages from ex Doxa business partners and employees whenever I'd make a positive comment about one of their products online. It always came down to a bunch of insinuated whistle-blower stuff because they felt unfairly compensated. I think a lot of bad stuff got spread online by one or two people in that era.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

I have owned two 600T for a couple of months now and found the absolute best strap is the classic Isofrane. Because the Isofrane is more rigid and visually bulkier, it helps mitigate the appearance of the thick mid-case and case back. I really LOVE the Searambler. Like I said in my full review...would I buy this as my only Doxa...NO F-ING WAY. But as part of a larger collection, it is a great piece to add for variety and, as Doc Millar said...it is a STUNNER when viewed straight on. The sharp, angular design really gives you a completely different taste of Doxa DNA and the ceramic bezel is a real winner IMO.


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

SaddleSC said:


> I have owned two 600T for a couple of months now and found the absolute best strap is the classic Isofrane. Because the Isofrane is more rigid and visually bulkier, it helps mitigate the appearance of the thick mid-case and case back. I really LOVE the Searambler. Like I said in my full review...would I buy this as my only Doxa...NO F-ING WAY. But as part of a larger collection, it is a great piece to add for variety and, as Doc Millar said...it is a STUNNER when viewed straight on. The sharp, angular design really gives you a completely different taste of Doxa DNA and the ceramic bezel is a real winner IMO.


That Searambler is amazing on the Iso.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Chiane said:


> Great looking watch, but did Doxa forget what human anatomy is shaped like? I have the same 7" wrist as the reviewer and have no watches that site like that, so I may just deal with it as I like the look so much, but it should be allowed to be discussed openly and honestly. Does that really look like a comfortable fit to you?












Speedy Pro. Makes WIS drench themelves. Nice fit.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Chiane said:


> regardless of what they said, if you have eyes you can see their concerns are legitimate. Anything beyond common sense and pictures is just noise. I mean, serious question, what do you think they are lying about?












Oris Divers 65. Used by Hodinkee to make lots of money. Nice fit.


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

One-Seventy said:


> View attachment 16422861
> 
> 
> Oris Divers 65. Used by Hodinkee to make lots of money. Nice fit.


From the Hodinkee review on the Oris Diver's 65, "Overall, I found the Oris to be comfortable on the wrist. I think that the faithful re-imagining of the vintage model was what caught me most off guard. When I hear diver, I think cumbersome, and the Sixty-Five was anything but."

I won't even quote how much Hodinkee gushes about the Speedy Pro. There isn't enough space. 

That's Hodinkee. Never criticize anything you sell.

As an aside, Hodinkee's absolutely desperate and gushing attempts to make friends in the fashion watch industry by generating softball copy (Ralph Lauren, LV/Virgil Abloh, Rhude/Rhework) is a little much as well. It so wants to be a style magazine it is leaving its core audience behind.


----------



## Chiane (Jan 19, 2015)

One-Seventy said:


> View attachment 16422861
> 
> 
> Oris Divers 65. Used by Hodinkee to make lots of money. Nice fit.


Regardless of their narrative, do either of these watches look like a proper fit? A picture says a thousand words. Btw, what is your wrist size?


----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)

Chiane said:


> Regardless of their narrative, do either of these watches look like a proper fit? A picture says a thousand words. Btw, what is your wrist size?


So they gush over the Oris and the Speedy (their own readers call them out for their over the top speedy love and Rolex derision) but they slam the Doxa over the same ill fit?


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

RSM13 said:


> So they gush over the Oris and the Speedy (their own readers call them out for their over the top speedy love and Rolex derision) but they slam the Doxa over the same ill fit?


The truth - that lots of watches have protruding casebacks that cause the case to rise noticeably when the wrist is flexed - is obvious and uniform. No debate over epistemology is required. But some brands are sold in the narrator's store for commercial gain, and others... are not.


----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

One-Seventy said:


> View attachment 16422861
> 
> 
> Oris Divers 65. Used by Hodinkee to make lots of money. Nice fit.


If we can't agree on anything - let's just agree that this way of photographing a watch might not be the best! It almost looks like it's loosely fit, the arm is pointing downwards and gravity is pushing the watch head away from the wrist.

I tried to reproduce anything remotely like this with my Oris 65 and it always looked snug & flat against the wrist. The tip of lugs on that model are maximum 0.5mm higher positioned the bottom of the case back. It's a sound design.

OK, back to the initial topic - the Doxa 600. I was in the "fat underbelly" side of this conflict and thought it looked pretty poorly designed in that aspect, however I tried it on in a watch store and it didn't feel like the caseback WAS a problem at all. Just trying it on might not be the same as wearing it "for real", but it didn't look and/or feel strange at all. Mind you - I tried it on the bracelet. I'm still not convinced about the straps design.


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

Anyone with under a 7” wrist have wrist shots to share?


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

BSwed said:


> If we can't agree on anything - let's just agree that this way of photographing a watch might not be the best! It almost looks like it's loosely fit, the arm is pointing downwards and gravity is pushing the watch head away from the wrist.
> 
> I tried to reproduce anything remotely like this with my Oris 65 and it always looked snug & flat against the wrist. The tip of lugs on that model are maximum 0.5mm higher positioned the bottom of the case back. It's a sound design.
> 
> OK, back to the initial topic - the Doxa 600. I was in the "fat underbelly" side of this conflict and thought it looked pretty poorly designed in that aspect, however I tried it on in a watch store and it didn't feel like the caseback WAS a problem at all. Just trying it on might not be the same as wearing it "for real", but it didn't look and/or feel strange at all. Mind you - I tried it on the bracelet. I'm still not convinced about the straps design.












My 1500T has a pretty fat caseback as well. It wears a little heavy. I can't imagine taking it off the bracelet for that reason. It isn't uncomfortable by any means except for the bulk; quite the opposite.


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

The only way to solve the mystery of "will it fit me well?" is to buy one. It didn't feel right to me even after giving it a month or so of wear. I can tell you that if you don't like it, the 600T is very easy to flip without losing too much. At least that was my experience.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

BSwed said:


> If we can't agree on anything - let's just agree that this way of photographing a watch might not be the best! It almost looks like it's loosely fit, the arm is pointing downwards and gravity is pushing the watch head away from the wrist.
> 
> I tried to reproduce anything remotely like this with my Oris 65 and it always looked snug & flat against the wrist. The tip of lugs on that model are maximum 0.5mm higher positioned the bottom of the case back. It's a sound design.
> 
> OK, back to the initial topic - the Doxa 600. I was in the "fat underbelly" side of this conflict and thought it looked pretty poorly designed in that aspect, however I tried it on in a watch store and it didn't feel like the caseback WAS a problem at all. Just trying it on might not be the same as wearing it "for real", but it didn't look and/or feel strange at all. Mind you - I tried it on the bracelet. I'm still not convinced about the straps design.


Every watch I've got looks like that if I wear them on my hard wrist bones and take a pic from the same angle, hand down. Thats not to say the 600 doesn't magnify the problem...its one watch I'd like to try before I buy but don't want to order and return, and too far to travel just now to see one in the flesh...which is a shame cos there are great options in the range.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Someone who owns the 600T should measure the height of only the caseback. From the pictures just the caseback appears to be around 10mm of the the total height of the 600T.


----------



## snapshotgt (Aug 19, 2021)

BobMartian said:


> Someone who owns the 600T should measure the height of only the caseback. From the pictures just the caseback appears to be around 10mm of the the total height of the 600T.


14.5mm

Measurements here on YouTube starting 7:52 mark.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

This watch looks way too thick


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

snapshotgt said:


> 14.5mm
> 
> Measurements here on YouTube starting 7:52 mark.


That’s the entire watch


Sent from my high horse


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Love it! A Searambler with the black bezel or an Aquamarine with the stainless bezel, the former on the rubber (silver-black-silver-black juxtaposition is fantastic!) or the latter on the bracelet. The aquamarine rubber is just waaaaayyyy too much of that killer color, and the black bezel against that bright blue is just… I don’t know, “glaring”? Too much contrast in the package with 3 colors and one of them jumping off the dial and smacking you in the face.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Ignoring the strap.
> 
> In fairness the vintage 600T has almost the same problem. However, it is a little thinner. I just measured mine at 13.5mm thick.
> 
> ...


I’ll agree I don’t understand why DOXA would add an extra mm to the thickness, especially in the caseback, if that’s where it went. But the original didn’t appear to wear much better. In fairness, it was never designed to slip under a shirt cuff. It was probably thought to be worn over the sleeve of a wetsuit, where the pudgy caseback flat mid case & straight lugs would be something no one even noticed.

Why did DOXA not slim the modern interpretation down? Maybe they didn’t want it to be just another desk diver? Maybe they wanted to make it even more “tool-ish” thinking it would increase it’s appeal. Didn’t want to make it 42 mm like the 200 but at 40mm and trimmed down in height, maybe the marketing guys thought it would then be too small and not be “authentic.”

I’ve got a Jenny 300 reissue and can pull it off, but why oh why did they inflate it to what, 43 x 51 mm? 40 x 48 would have been fine. I just bet they thought bigger would sell better.



One-Seventy said:


> View attachment 16422861
> 
> 
> Oris Divers 65. Used by Hodinkee to make lots of money. Nice fit.


Look at the dude’s hand.



8505davids said:


> Every watch I've got looks like that if I wear them on my hard wrist bones and take a pic from the same angle, hand down. Thats not to say the 600 doesn't magnify the problem...its one watch I'd like to try before I buy but don't want to order and return, and too far to travel just now to see one in the flesh...which is a shame cos there are great options in the range.


Yup, this. Sure, the 600 has more of its height in the caseback rather than the mid case, but I’ll bet you’ll only really notice that if you try to. I’ll admit it will probably fit best on a flatter wrist and one over 7” at that, but that can be said of so many watches for one reason or another.


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

MaximillionBuxx said:


> View attachment 16425974
> 
> 
> My 1500T has a pretty fat caseback as well. It wears a little heavy. I can't imagine taking it off the bracelet for that reason. It isn't uncomfortable by any means except for the bulk; quite the opposite.


The 1500 wears very well on an original Doxa rubber strap or a 22 mm Isofrane.


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

The more I read all the comments about the Sub 600 case back, the more I wonder: where can I find the 'universal (un)official charter' that says that every watch design has to be build/imagine around a flat/thin case back?


----------



## USMCSGT0331 (Oct 30, 2021)

600T compared to my Marathon:










































For anyone thinking about getting the rubber strap, the buckle area is almost as thick as the case on my Rolex Sea Dweller Deep Sea:










The double layer of very thick rubber pushes one side out and the watch won't sit centered on your wrist:


























I'm not arguing that there's only one way to make a watch or that every design has to be the same. What I'm trying to say is that there are better ways that this particular watch could have been designed. It also doesn't need to have a completely flat back, there's tons of ways to improve upon what Doxa settled for. Thin out the caseback and/or extend the case side with the lugs downward. It's quite literally that simple. The watch still retains it's unique design and it will fit the wrist better. The rubber strap is also absolutely terrible/unwearable for those of us with thinner wrists (6.5" for me) and is way too thick.

I also have the titanium version that's now completely scratched up because they decided to go cheap with the titanium. The only piece of titanium that isn't scratched on my watch is the stupid Jenny fish on the caseback. They made that specific piece in high grade titanium, I guess it was extremely important to them to preserve the Jenny fish logo at all costs! I've been using a Komfit bracelet and the entire caseback is scratched up from taking the watch off and setting it down, the titanium caseback is much softer than the steel bracelet. This problem only effects those of us with the titanium 600T, I hope the steel versions hold up better.

It's a beautiful watch, and I absolutely love the look and colorways offered. However, Doxa completely failed in many areas and there's a lot of us who have legitimate complaints. I'm still trying to find a strap that looks/feels good on my wrist with this watch. I even bought the steel bracelet from Doxa to try out. I like the look of their bracelet, but hate that I can't get one in titanium to match the weight of the case.


----------



## Chiane (Jan 19, 2015)

Maybe they’ve stumbled up the idea of minimal skin contact equals maximum comfort? And if you are a desk diver, it's also nice to have a place to hold your pens throughout the day.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Im assuming you are being sarcastic but I'm sitting in the car waiting for my wife with nothing better to do so I'll reply.

There isn't 'universal (un)official charter'. All a watch needs to do is tell the time and with some insane designs, they even struggle to do that. You can make a watch with a case that resembles a spinning top if you like. Just don't expect to sell many.

However, if you ignore fashion trends, insane designs and personal preferences then it kinda makes sense to make something that people feel comfortable wearing. Everyone's wrist anatomy is slightly different. Mine tends to be flatter on the top and bottom whereas other people's are more tubular.

The best wearing watch I have ever owned is the Seamaster SMP 300. While I was driving and thinking about this, I had to look at my wrist to make sure I was wearing it










It has the largest fattest caseback of any dive watch I have ever known. The plane of the caseback and lugs are the same.









It is a wrist hugger










I dont care what anyone says, I will argue all day long that in terms of wearability, the SUB 600T is a design misstep, both the vintage and even more so the new one. The new one could have been better. Because of that I wouldn't buy one even though it is a spectacular looking watch, face on. I'm just one nobody, person so the loss of one sale to me means very little but if many more people think like me and don't buy it, then that translates into a substantial loss of revenue.

I know which design I'd prefer to wear all day.




JIFB said:


> The more I read all the comments about the Sub 600 case back, the more I wonder: where can I find the 'universal (un)official charter' that says that every watch design has to be build/imagine around a flat/thin case back?


----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)

I was one of the complainers of the 600T at first…..until I realized that I have a good number of dive watches that are as thick or thicker than this DOXA. I am a long time diver & I own several DOXA’s as well as other serious dive watches that made me realize that the criticism for this 600T is unfounded. This is NOT a desk diver….it is a true 600 meter diver with no HEV that follows what made DOXA famous in the first place - designing quality dive watches for divers & watches with extraordinary water resistance ratings. It’s going to be a bulky & thick watch. 
I ended up buying the 600T & loving it for its looks, what it is, & what it stands for. I have a 7.25” wrist & it settles into my wrist (below the bone) quite nicely. There’s also nothing wrong with the fitted FKM strap. People complain about the thickness of the strap & the ‘bump’ it causes at the clasp - what about an Isofrane strap that everyone raves about? It’s nearly twice as thick & the ‘bump’ is there at the clasp as well. My point is that the fitted strap & the Isofrane strap are both designed for diving first & foremost, even though the Isofrane has taken on a cult-type following. 
If you’re not into diving, you wouldn’t understand these little nuances that make a true dive watch what it is. If you’re not a diver but like the looks of the 600T, but not the fit, then maybe it’s not for you. If you don’t like the strap, you can always get a thinner FKM strap or a NATO for your desk diving adventures. 
Bottom line…..This watch serves a purpose - DOXA designed the original 600T & this re-edition as a true dive watch….if it’s too much for desk diving or casual wear, there are other “dive” watches out there…..& I don’t think it will affect DOXA’s revenues too much if you pass on the 600T.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Sorry, not buying it. 

From one of my reviews










The Marei era 600T is 1.5mm thinner for same depth rating. The 750T is 0.5mm thinner for a greater depth rating and the Sea-Dweller is the same thickness for a watch that is double the depth rating (4000 ft is approx 1200m.

I seriously doubt anyone would call the Marei era 600T a bulky and thick watch.

Glad you like your ICE era 600T. Health to enjoy it.




rneiman3 said:


> ....... designing quality dive watches for divers & watches with extraordinary water resistance ratings. It’s going to be a bulky & thick watch.


----------



## Chiane (Jan 19, 2015)

rneiman3 said:


> I was one of the complainers of the 600T at first…..until I realized that I have a good number of dive watches that are as thick or thicker than this DOXA. I am a long time diver & I own several DOXA’s as well as other serious dive watches that made me realize that the criticism for this 600T is unfounded. This is NOT a desk diver….it is a true 600 meter diver with no HEV that follows what made DOXA famous in the first place - designing quality dive watches for divers & watches with extraordinary water resistance ratings. It’s going to be a bulky & thick watch.
> I ended up buying the 600T & loving it for its looks, what it is, & what it stands for. I have a 7.25” wrist & it settles into my wrist (below the bone) quite nicely. There’s also nothing wrong with the fitted FKM strap. People complain about the thickness of the strap & the ‘bump’ it causes at the clasp - what about an Isofrane strap that everyone raves about? It’s nearly twice as thick & the ‘bump’ is there at the clasp as well. My point is that the fitted strap & the Isofrane strap are both designed for diving first & foremost, even though the Isofrane has taken on a cult-type following.
> If you’re not into diving, you wouldn’t understand these little nuances that make a true dive watch what it is. If you’re not a diver but like the looks of the 600T, but not the fit, then maybe it’s not for you. If you don’t like the strap, you can always get a thinner FKM strap or a NATO for your desk diving adventures.
> Bottom line…..This watch serves a purpose - DOXA designed the original 600T & this re-edition as a true dive watch….if it’s too much for desk diving or casual wear, there are other “dive” watches out there…..& I don’t think it will affect DOXA’s revenues too much if you pass on the 600T.


I don't think the complaint is the height, it's the allocation of the lugs and case within the height. The case and lugs floats off the wrist in a balancing act, floating above the wrist like a waiters tray.


----------



## USMCSGT0331 (Oct 30, 2021)

rneiman3 said:


> I was one of the complainers of the 600T at first…..until I realized that I have a good number of dive watches that are as thick or thicker than this DOXA. I am a long time diver & I own several DOXA’s as well as other serious dive watches that made me realize that the criticism for this 600T is unfounded. This is NOT a desk diver….it is a true 600 meter diver with no HEV that follows what made DOXA famous in the first place - designing quality dive watches for divers & watches with extraordinary water resistance ratings. It’s going to be a bulky & thick watch.
> I ended up buying the 600T & loving it for its looks, what it is, & what it stands for. I have a 7.25” wrist & it settles into my wrist (below the bone) quite nicely. There’s also nothing wrong with the fitted FKM strap. People complain about the thickness of the strap & the ‘bump’ it causes at the clasp - what about an Isofrane strap that everyone raves about? It’s nearly twice as thick & the ‘bump’ is there at the clasp as well. My point is that the fitted strap & the Isofrane strap are both designed for diving first & foremost, even though the Isofrane has taken on a cult-type following.
> If you’re not into diving, you wouldn’t understand these little nuances that make a true dive watch what it is. If you’re not a diver but like the looks of the 600T, but not the fit, then maybe it’s not for you. If you don’t like the strap, you can always get a thinner FKM strap or a NATO for your desk diving adventures.
> Bottom line…..This watch serves a purpose - DOXA designed the original 600T & this re-edition as a true dive watch….if it’s too much for desk diving or casual wear, there are other “dive” watches out there…..& I don’t think it will affect DOXA’s revenues too much if you pass on the 600T.


I'm a PADI Master Diver and have been diving continuously for the past 17 years. When I was stationed at Camp Pendleton I spend just about every weekend spearing fish off Catalina and Dead Man's Reef. My Sea Dweller Deep Sea is a little banged up from prying scallops off the rocks. I also wore my Omega Seamaster and Marathon in Fallujah, Iraq during my first deployment. I'm not a desk diver, I actually put what I own to use. I'm not even sure why anyone bothers using that term here, I would think that there's a lot of other divers here on this forum. The only reason my watch hasn't been in the water is because I don't want to cut a big hole in the ice (it's freezing here in MN). Desk diver, what a joke.

As for being a purpose built watch that is "bulky & thick" in order to achieve "extraordinary water resistance ratings," I'm throwing down the BS flag. As @Flyingdoctor has mentioned before, they made this new version thicker than the vintage ones for some unknown reason, yet they still have the same depth rating. Go pull some numbers on other titanium watches and compare them to the 600T. Just off the top of my head, a Sinn T1 is made from better titanium, it's thinner and it has a higher depth rating. Imagine that, a better, more efficient design that beats DOXA’s "extraordinary water resistance ratings." There's nothing special about the 600T and also sucks at keeping time. This is the most inaccurate watch I've ever owned. Right now my watch is running 15+ seconds fast per day.

Beyond the look of the watch, it's unique style, there's literally no other redeeming qualities to it. I've spent a few months and hundreds of dollars on various bands/straps/bracelets trying to make this watch work for me as a usable everyday watch. I'm certain that it will function adequately under water, so maybe I'll just keep it in the dive bag and only use it for diving. I'll find out if I like it as a dive watch when the weather warms up. Maybe I'll end up selling it and rolling the dice with their new Army watch, I'm sure there won't be any issues with that one.


----------



## USMCSGT0331 (Oct 30, 2021)

Chiane said:


> I don't think the complaint is the height, it's the allocation of the lugs and case within the height. The case and lugs floats off the wrist in a balancing act, floating above the wrist like a waiters tray.


Yes, absolutely, you nailed it! I guess I'm just a desk diver, but here's a photo of the flying lugs (600T on the left):


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

You don't need words when you have a picture like this.

No matter what me or others think about the wearability and design of the case and caseback, I think we all agree, that face on it is a fantastic looking watch. If it works for you then I am both happy for you and somewhat envious. Flatten it by dropping 1.5 mm off it and I'd be throwing money at Doxa for one.

I'm not knocking the watch per se, I am knocking the plonkers behind the design. They stopped me from buying another Doxa. I'll be sending someone over to talk to them 



USMCSGT0331 said:


> Yes, absolutely, you nailed it! I guess I'm just a desk diver, but here's a photo of the flying lugs (600T on the left):


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

What a winner it would be if it sat the wrist even close to that Omega.


----------



## USMCSGT0331 (Oct 30, 2021)

Flyingdoctor said:


> No matter what me or others think about the wearability and design of the case and caseback, I think we all agree, that face on it is a fantastic looking watch.


I completely agree, the 600T is a fantastic looking watch! All it needs is a few tweaks and it would be perfect. Redesign the caseback/lugs, use better titanium (for those of us with the Pacific), use a better strap and use a better/more accurate movement. Fix these areas and this watch would be legendary, an instant classic! If changes were made, I'd buy a few of these watches in various colors.

Even though I have issues with my watch, I still have it in my possession, that's how much I like the way it looks. I've given my honest opinion about the 600T, there's really not much more for me to say. I hope my photos and information were helpful to anyone who might be considering buying one of these watches. Definitely try before you buy and be prepared to swap the rubber strap if you went that route. I have an Erika's Originals MN strap on order, I'm hoping it works for me.

Anyways, enough of all that, here's what we all enjoy about the 600T, that amazing face!


----------



## USMCSGT0331 (Oct 30, 2021)

I've been wearing the steel 600T bracelet with my titanium 600T Pacific and now I really wish that Doxa had made a titanium bracelet for the limited edition watch! The bracelet matches the case style perfectly and it feels good on the wrist. It has a wetsuit extension, which will come in handy when the lakes here thaw out. The only feature I'd like to see added to the bracelet would be a micro adjustment mechanism, but it's obviously not a necessity.

My prior comments about the caseback and lug height still stand, but now I don't have to deal with the terrible rubber strap that came with the watch. I removed enough links in the braclet so that the watch sits snugly on my wrist and doesn't move around. Some watches I prefer more loose, but this one I prefer a little tighter. The bracelet also allows the watch case to sit perfectly centered on my wrist, instead of being cast to one side like with the rubber strap.

To those of you with the titanium 600T, if you're looking for a good bracelet to match your watch, try this one. In my opinion it's well worth the $360 or whatever it costs. Even though it's steel and it's heavier than the titanium case, it still wears very well. I like it so much that if Doxa offered a pricey lightweight titanium version, I wouldn't hesitate to buy it! Please Doxa, make a titanium bracelet for the 600T Pacific!

Photos don't do the Pacific blue color justice:


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

USMCSGT0331 said:


> I've been wearing the steel 600T bracelet with my titanium 600T Pacific and now I really wish that Doxa had made a titanium bracelet for the limited edition watch! The bracelet matches the case style perfectly and it feels good on the wrist. It has a wetsuit extension, which will come in handy when the lakes here thaw out. The only feature I'd like to see added to the bracelet would be a micro adjustment mechanism, but it's obviously not a necessity.
> 
> My prior comments about the caseback and lug height still stand, but now I don't have to deal with the terrible rubber strap that came with the watch. I removed enough links in the braclet so that the watch sits snugly on my wrist and doesn't move around. Some watches I prefer more loose, but this one I prefer a little tighter. The bracelet also allows the watch case to sit perfectly centered on my wrist, instead of being cast to one side like with the rubber strap.
> 
> ...


Looks good. I have the LE. Was hoping they do a titanium bracelet. I couldn’t get past the color difference.


----------



## USMCSGT0331 (Oct 30, 2021)

Tpp3975 said:


> Looks good. I have the LE. Was hoping they do a titanium bracelet. I couldn’t get past the color difference.


I like the fit and feel of the bracelet and so far it's worked far better than anything else I've tried. So, I'm lying to myself and pretending the metal colors match


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Chiane said:


> Maybe they’ve stumbled up the idea of minimal skin contact equals maximum comfort? And if you are a desk diver, it's also nice to have a place to hold your pens throughout the day.


I already have an Oris 65 pen holder.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

8505davids said:


> What a winner it would be if it sat the wrist even close to that Omega.


This one?









Oh sorry no, the other one.


----------



## heineken4u (Sep 1, 2018)

One-Seventy said:


> I already have an Oris 65 pen holder.
> 
> View attachment 16441994


Looks like you could fit some highlighters in there as well! 

Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSouthernEscapement (12 mo ago)

One-Seventy said:


> I already have an Oris 65 pen holder.
> 
> View attachment 16441994


“Pen holder” LOL!


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Gotta love anecdata. Here's a chap reviewing a new Doxa 600t on YouTube. Probably room for a couple of ballpoint refill tubes in there, tbf.


----------



## Sohl (Feb 21, 2015)

These look really neat, but they suffer from the same issue as the Synchron Military: they have this big ol' fat belly that pushes the watch up off your wrist, rather than sitting flat. Good for photos, not so much for wearing.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Sohl said:


> These look really neat, but they suffer from the same issue as the Synchron Military: they have this big ol' fat belly that pushes the watch up off your wrist, rather than sitting flat. Good for photos, not so much for wearing.


I've never had any problems with the wearability of the Synchron Military, it's great even on my 6,5" wrist. Very comfortable and looks great too!


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Sohl said:


> These look really neat, but they suffer from the same issue as the Synchron Military: they have this big ol' fat belly that pushes the watch up off your wrist, rather than sitting flat. Good for photos, not so much for wearing.


I’m not sure I understand the line of reasoning here. Yes the watch is raised but it doesn’t affect wearability. The raised center is plenty wide and flat. Balance isn’t an issue. To sound like a broken record, would this have been my design choice? No. But the criticism is really over the top. I dunno maybe I’m just trying to justify my purchase. Or maybe others are trying to justify not purchasing?


----------



## walds11 (Mar 19, 2006)

I may be sold on the 600T Caribbean with ceramic bezel and rubber strap for a beater watch. My wrist is about 6.5”. Most recently I’ve worn watches that were 14.1mm and 13.3mm case thickness (Hublot and Panerai, both on rubber straps), so 14.1mm should be doable. I heard that the 600T wears somewhat compact, but sits high on the wrist due to the protruding case back. Not sure if this will be a deal breaker for me. My wrist is more oval shaped with a little flat spot on the top of that makes sense.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

walds11 said:


> I may be sold on the 600T Caribbean with ceramic bezel and rubber strap for a beater watch. My wrist is about 6.5”. Most recently I’ve worn watches that were 14.1mm and 13.3mm case thickness (Hublot and Panerai, both on rubber straps), so 14.1mm should be doable. I heard that the 600T wears somewhat compact, but sits high on the wrist due to the protruding case back. Not sure if this will be a deal breaker for me. My wrist is more oval shaped with a little flat spot on the top of that makes sense.


At least in the US you can try it out and return it. Give it a run.


----------



## walds11 (Mar 19, 2006)

Tpp3975 said:


> At least in the US you can try it out and return it. Give it a run.


Good idea. DOXA USA has a 30 day return policy. You just have to pay for return shipping. It is probably better to do this than try to sell it myself. I am not familiar with the DOXA market, but I imagine they sell well below MSRP on the FS forums.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

walds11 said:


> Good idea. DOXA USA has a 30 day return policy. You just have to pay for return shipping. It is probably better to do this than try to sell it myself. I am not familiar with the DOXA market, but I imagine they sell well below MSRP on the FS forums.


Yeah the 600s are already selling below MSRP used so you’d want to use the return policy. Just keep the watch mint until you decide.


----------



## walds11 (Mar 19, 2006)

Tpp3975 said:


> Yeah the 600s are already selling below MSRP used so you’d want to use the return policy. Just keep the watch mint until you decide.


Or find a preowned one and sell if I don’t dig it. Are they selling fairly quickly at below retail?


----------



## Leandro_MRE (Aug 5, 2020)

Dear watch collectors,

I would like to know two things:

First, since Doxa mentions all taxes are included, i would like to know if you had to pay any taxes while importing your Doxas. 

Second, I would like to know if they improved Doxa's lume on this one. 

Thanks,

Leandro Teixeira


----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)

I can’t answer the first question as DOXA USA pricing is different, but here’s a lume shot from my 600T. It’s pretty bright!!


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

That Sharkhunter looks great on the bracelet


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Just received my Aquamarine and I dig it. I already have a Synchron Military and was looking for a Sub 300, but damn the 600T was just calling my name and I didn’t want another cushion case diver (but I still want a Sub 300 Professional, lol). The fit is very good on my flattish 7.25 inch wrist. I will agree with the consensus, the case lugs and depth of the caseback are not a good design - but, for me it fits fine I can deal with it as I'm totally down with the overall execution. I'm glad I took a chance on this beast.


----------



## blackdog1101 (12 mo ago)

hooliganjrs said:


> Just received my Aquamarine and I dig it.


I recently got the mate to your watch. Such a nice watch.


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

Man these look really nice! I never had a Doxa before and have been scouring Watchrecon


----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)

I have two Doxa Sub 600T's, & despite the thick case & straight lugs, I absolutely love these watches. I do have a question though, that has been gnawing at me since I first got these watches. Yes, the caseback protrudes quite a bit........ but have owners of this watch ever stopped & really studied the caseback? I think everyone has a good idea of how the Vostok Amphibia caseback is constructed - The Vostok caseback drops into/onto the back of the watch case, & has two keys which mate with keyways in the case, preventing the caseback from rotating altogether. Then a threaded locking ring is screwed in, & this presses down the caseback onto a comparatively huge flat rubber gasket, which bears only a compression load. 

Now, take look at the 600T caseback.....first, every single caseback I have seen on a 600T (& I've seen at least 20-25 of them) are perfectly aligned with the words DOXA SUB, 600T, & the Jenny fish perfectly squared up! (how many times do you see a normal screwed down caseback line up square to the case?). But wait...there's more....Take a look at the large outer ring that contains all the specifications of the watch & the slots for a caseback removal tool. If you look REALLY close, you'll also see that the 'lip' between the caseback & this outer ring doesn't appear to be just a machined lip. It really looks like the caseback & the outer ring are TWO SEPARATE pieces!

Soooo... If, in fact, this a two piece caseback (similar to the Amphibia design), could this be the reason why the caseback is so deep? Your comments are encouraged!!


















JUST SAYIN'................


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Great observation. 

Even if it is a 2 piece, it shouldn't affect the thickness of the actual caseback part. I haven't seen a Vostok assembly but the first gen Aquastar 60 was 2 piece and it is flatter than a flat thing.

I'm not sure it is a 2 piece if only for the fact that it is such a cool and elegant design, if I had been Doxa I would have had mention of it front and center. It sure would be strange to have one and stay silent.

The Titanium version has the same groove but it doesn't look as deep.



rneiman3 said:


> I have two Doxa Sub 600T's, & despite the thick case & straight lugs, I absolutely love these watches. I do have a question though, that has been gnawing at me since I first got these watches. Yes, the caseback protrudes quite a bit........ but have owners of this watch ever stopped & really studied the caseback? I think everyone has a good idea of how the Vostok Amphibia caseback is constructed - The Vostok caseback drops into/onto the back of the watch case, & has two keys which mate with keyways in the case, preventing the caseback from rotating altogether. Then a threaded locking ring is screwed in, & this presses down the caseback onto a comparatively huge flat rubber gasket, which bears only a compression load.
> 
> Now, take look at the 600T caseback.....first, every single caseback I have seen on a 600T (& I've seen at least 20-25 of them) are perfectly aligned with the words DOXA SUB, 600T, & the Jenny fish perfectly squared up! (how many times do you see a normal screwed down caseback line up square to the case?). But wait...there's more....Take a look at the large outer ring that contains all the specifications of the watch & the slots for a caseback removal tool. If you look REALLY close, you'll also see that the 'lip' between the caseback & this outer ring doesn't appear to be just a machined lip. It really looks like the caseback & the outer ring are TWO SEPARATE pieces!
> 
> ...


----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Great observation.
> 
> Even if it is a 2 piece, it shouldn't affect the thickness of the actual caseback part. I haven't seen a Vostok assembly but the first gen Aquastar 60 was 2 piece and it is flatter than a flat thing.
> 
> ...


Hey Doc,
It just struck me to do a comparison between my two 600T’s casebacks!!! 

the outer rings on my two 600T’s are in slightly different positions!!!!

















I think DOXA actually did put a 2 pc caseback on the 600T!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

What the heck are you waiting for, man, get that caseback opener out. We are waiting.......  




rneiman3 said:


> Hey Doc,
> It just struck me to do a comparison between my two 600T’s casebacks!!!
> 
> the outer rings on my two 600T’s are in slightly different positions!!!!
> ...


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Of course it could just as easily be a medal / insert like on the Marei era 600T, but it was much smaller



Flyingdoctor said:


> What the heck are you waiting for, man, get that caseback opener out. We are waiting.......


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Very interesting. 

I’m curious now how it’s put together.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Adding my caseback pic to the mix. The mystery grows......I'm suspecting it's just an insert/medallion that gets installed after the caseback is secured, but it would be cool if it is something else?


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

That's my thoughts. 2 piece caseback is too cool not to make it a main talking point about the watch



hooliganjrs said:


> Adding my caseback pic to the mix. The mystery grows......I'm suspecting it's just an insert/medallion that gets installed after the caseback is secured, but it would be cool if it is something else?
> View attachment 16500430


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

I just reached out to the Doxa "contact us" link and asked them what's the skinny on the 600t caseback. I'll report back when I hear something. I don't have the stones to open mine up and take one for the team so figured I'd do the next best thing, lol.



Flyingdoctor said:


> That's my thoughts. 2 piece caseback is too cool not to make it a main talking point about the watch


----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)

If it is an insert or medallion that gets inserted after the caseback is tightened, that could explain the ‘thickness’ of the caseback. 
I wish it would be a 2 piece caseback, but, I guess that may be too much to hope for…..


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

I wish it was something cooler, but as I suspected.......


----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

I've got one showing up this week (Caribbean)... Curious to see how it goes with the chunky caseback


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

I can’t decide between the Pro w/ ceramic insert or the Aquamarine with either insert. This is tough.

Also, as a side note, I thought it was kinda weird that no one on this thread was after the Pro. Usually if someone asks which 300T/300/750/etc model to get, everyone tells them to go with the Pro.


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> I can’t decide between the Pro w/ ceramic insert or the Aquamarine with either insert. This is tough.
> 
> Also, as a side note, I thought it was kinda weird that no one on this thread was after the Pro. Usually if someone asks which 300T/300/750/etc model to get, everyone tells them to go with the Pro.


Aquamarine with the black bezel if you were to ask me.

It's the one I would buy.

Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

If it helps, I have the aquamarine 200 and love it. Such a beautiful color.


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

drmdwebb said:


> If it helps, I have the aquamarine 200 and love it. Such a beautiful color.


It’s definitely a gorgeous color but I worry that I will tire of it. It’s gonna replace this in my rotation:










….so i now am wondering about the Searambler. Like someone said earlier in the thread, they’ve created the paradox of choice; this would be a lot simpler if there were only a couple.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> It’s definitely a gorgeous color but I worry that I will tire of it. It’s gonna replace this in my rotation:
> 
> View attachment 16518519
> 
> ...


Seems to me the 600 or 200 Searambler would be the logical replacement for the CW. The 200 closest in overall style. Unless you are trying for the polar opposite of gray/silver and looking for a departure in case style. If so, then until DOXA does a toxic green or hot pink dial, their Aquamarine 600T is as radical as you can get.


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

BigBluefish said:


> Seems to me the 600 or 200 Searambler would be the logical replacement for the CW. The 200 closest in overall style. Unless you are trying for the polar opposite of gray/silver and looking for a departure in case style. If so, then until DOXA does a toxic green or hot pink dial, their Aquamarine 600T is as radical as you can get.


Actually had the 200 Searambler. Got rid of it pretty quickly because of the atrocious lume. I’ve got some thinking to do…


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> Actually had the 200 Searambler. Got rid of it pretty quickly because of the atrocious lume. I’ve got some thinking to do…


Yeah, you don’t buy a 200, particularly one with fauxtina lume, for its brightness. I have one on order, and knew that going in. Mostly, from cries of anguished dismay from guys like you who not unreasonably thought a $1k diver might have decent lume.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> It’s definitely a gorgeous color but I worry that I will tire of it.


I wore my aquamarine everyday for a week when on travel, and never tired of looking at it. But that’s just me.


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Went with the Pro w/ ceramic. My first orange watch, figured it was fitting for it to be a Doxa. This thing definitely throws out some 80s vibes, especially with the bracelet.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> Went with the Pro w/ ceramic. My first orange watch, figured it was fitting for it to be a Doxa. This thing definitely throws out some 80s vibes, especially with the bracelet.


Congrats on the pickup, that orange is spectacular! Def agree with the 80's vibes but I was an 80's kid so go figure. Mine says hello.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

I received another update from Doxa today regarding the case back and it seems like there is a bit more to it than the original response I received? Seems like now there might be some logic behind the overall thickness of the case back? If I read the email correctly, it sounds like the center piece is what does the 600 meter business and the outer ring is a compression ring of sorts?

If so, then I'm digging my fatty even more now 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Davida3544 (10 mo ago)

Thanks for sharing.👍🏻


----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)

THATS’S WHAT I THOUGHT TO BEGIN WITH!!!!
That is really COOL news!! It does make the 600T so much more unique as a DOXA offering!!!


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

drmdwebb said:


> If it helps, I have the aquamarine 200 and love it. Such a beautiful color.


I have the aquamarine 300T. I can vouch for the fact it's a stunner in person.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

hooliganjrs said:


> I received another update from Doxa today regarding the case back and it seems like there is a bit more to it than the original response I received? Seems like now there might be some logic behind the overall thickness of the case back? If I read the email correctly, it sounds like the center piece is what does the 600 meter business and the outer ring is a compression ring of sorts?
> 
> If so, then I'm digging my fatty even more now
> 
> ...


Kudos to Stephanie for responding. It’s little customer service episodes like this that can do wonders for a brand’s reception.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Darn it, I’m going to have to buy one to take the case back off 😀


----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Darn it, I’m going to have to buy one to take the case back off 😀


I told you Doc!!!!! 😊


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

The mouth-breathers don't care about why the caseback is the way it is; after wanking over their iconic Speedmasters, they'll still just read Hodinkee and parrot their bad, poorly-informed journalistic "opinion" as it if was fact.

Here's the Speedmaster and it's ooh-it's-iconic caseback. Same sort of dimensions as the 600T. Pretty sure the author of Hodinkee's car-crash puff piece has never _dared _say the same about it . I notice also that Hodinkee predictably drenched its pants about the fat Black Bay Pro sitting next to it in the pic below, even though its water resistance is one third of the 600T. The internet's "stupidity boil" needs lancing.


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

hooliganjrs said:


> I received another update from Doxa today regarding the case back and it seems like there is a bit more to it than the original response I received? Seems like now there might be some logic behind the overall thickness of the case back? If I read the email correctly, it sounds like the center piece is what does the 600 meter business and the outer ring is a compression ring of sorts?
> 
> If so, then I'm digging my fatty even more now
> 
> ...


Hydraulic Press channel on YouTube did several dive watch pressure tests and the basic results were as follows -

All watches from the $50 to $500 went to at least twice their rated depth and some much much further. Depth ratings are conservative.

In most cases the watches stopped due to the caseback deforming into the watch causing the hands to stop moving. When the pressure lowered the hands would move again. Going much deeper the crystal would give.

So casebacks are the weakest point on a divewatch.


----------

